# Mental illness on parade aka "Women's March"



## koshergrl (Jan 22, 2018)

Please lock these people up:


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand the counterConstitutionists check in with their fascistic fantasies.





Here's a clue --- if you're not interested DON'T GO

Thank me later.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


>








*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

But I thought that liberals don't believe in biological gender? I thought "gender" to them was something that was "optional", and something you could change from day to day?

So why were they marching for "woman's" rights? Isn't that hypocritical of them?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 22, 2018)

JGalt said:


> But I thought that liberals don't believe in biological gender? I thought "gender" to them was something that was "optional", and something you could change from day to day?
> 
> So why were they marching for "woman's" rights? Isn't that hypocritical of them?


They are the most disrespectful to women. They think ANYONE can be one with a little surgery and hormones


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)

The women at the march are clueless looney tunes.  ....    

But the neutered beta males marching with them and wearing the pink pussy hats are beyond pathetic.   ....


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought that liberals don't believe in biological gender? I thought "gender" to them was something that was "optional", and something you could change from day to day?
> ...



It's also disrespectful and cheapens women by condoning a culture of men who act and dress like women, or try to become women through surgical means.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

They don't have any idea why they're there, but there's a reason.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 22, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> They don't have any idea why they're there, but there's a reason.



They were there because some rich liberal financier put up the money, and the call was put out on Craigslist. That was by no means a "grass roots" event. None of them are, and every one is staged.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought that liberals don't believe in biological gender? I thought "gender" to them was something that was "optional", and something you could change from day to day?
> ...



Of course anyone CAN with the little surgery or even without it.  Keithlyn Bruce Jenner is the Woman of the Year on the cover page of Women's Magazine.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 22, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> They don't have any idea why they're there, but there's a reason.



Can you clue us in?  What is the reason?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 22, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > They don't have any idea why they're there, but there's a reason.
> ...


For our entertainment.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 22, 2018)

left wingers are total knuttjobs


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...








Can hardly wait for someone like Oprah be proclaimed Man Of The Year by Time or some other magazine.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 22, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Can hardly wait for someone like Oprah be proclaimed Man Of The Year by Time or some other magazine.


She'll have to have an addadicktome procedure first.


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 22, 2018)

What a bunch of worthless bimbos demonstrating nothing but their own ignorance and sexism.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 22, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:


But then their pussy whipped hubbys will be lonely.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 22, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:



Are Left Wingers people who never achieve full adulthood?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


>


I hope this photograph was sent to him. To me, it should be shown to him. I am sure that he could use a good laugh here and there.    

God bless you and our leader always!!!   

Holly


----------



## WillMunny (Jan 23, 2018)

These yeast-infected garbage of the female gender love to scream and yell about sexism, but by wearing a pussy hat, they're announcing to society: "I'm a walking c*nt."


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> These yeast-infected garbage of the female gender love to scream and yell about sexism, but by wearing a pussy hat, they're announcing to society: "I'm a walking c*nt."



You have a habit of being completely vulgar.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

If you don't know why women are marching, you are being deliberately clueless and displaying your ignorance.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The women at the march are clueless looney tunes.  ....
> 
> But the neutered beta males marching with them and wearing the pink pussy hats are beyond pathetic.   ....


There are some males, I won't call them men, that need the shit kicked out of them on first sight at a women's March.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > These yeast-infected garbage of the female gender love to scream and yell about sexism, but by wearing a pussy hat, they're announcing to society: "I'm a walking c*nt."
> ...


And women wearing "pussy" hats or dressed as vaginas in public, aren't?


----------



## Anathema (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> If you don't know why women are marching, you are being deliberately clueless and displaying your ignorance.



Of course we know why - Because they were never taught or hsve been allowed to ignore their proper place in Society.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > WillMunny said:
> ...



No one of us would have done this before guys brought up the whole penis-worship thing. Unfortunately, we know have to be "in your face" street theater about things, since the guys have shown that they will not even have an intelligent dialogue on issues affecting women, probably because they are incapable of it. We've lived through too much bullshit from the penis-worshipers: Sandra Fluke, Paul Ryan running away from people delivering petitions, assholes calling us "gals," assholes telling us to put an aspirin between our knees, morons insisting that we sit for religious propaganda and wait just to have an abortion, refusing to do anything about sexual harassment, appointing trashy little slaves to governmental posts involving birth control and education. We were patient, but patience is finite. Most of us used to be polite, but it was just used against us by the right-wing trash, so no more.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't know why women are marching, you are being deliberately clueless and displaying your ignorance.
> ...



What an asshole comment, as if anyone has a predetermined "proper place" in society. Penis-worshiper.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 23, 2018)

Look at these three 'he-men'.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Look at these three 'he-men'.


Real heterosexual men stick up for their partners. Thank you, guys, for being out, proud, responsible, and in the streets fighting for your partners! Right-wing nuts hate women and just want to have sex with a slave.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...


I believe what you term as "real hetrosexual men" the rest of us refer to as pussy whipped.


----------



## Compost (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...


Real heterosexual men don't wear pussy hats.  How do I know that?  I'm married to one.  He is proud, responsible and working.  He isn't in the streets posing for selfies.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So you refuse to fight for your partners and mock the real men who do so. You must be one of those shitheads who looks down on his partner and denigrates women.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Compost said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Ask yourself whether he would fight for your rights. Why isn't he protesting the GOP's continuing disrespect and denigration of women? Are you cult people?


----------



## Anathema (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What an asshole comment, as if anyone has a predetermined "proper place" in society. Penis-worshiper.



EVERYONE has a predetermined "proper place" in Society. Men, women, children, ALL have their role to play. 

A place for everyone and everyone in their place. - THAT is what makes for a decent and proper Society.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:


No wonder trump won... Progressives belong in an asylum. Lol


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The women at the march are clueless looney tunes.  ....
> 
> But the neutered beta males marching with them and wearing the pink pussy hats are beyond pathetic.   ....


A couple of the baby killing fake males here were bragging about how they were going to go to the march and get laid. They victimize these pathetic, foolish women. And the women take it as a compliment.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...



Those poor fools are the slaves. And the men who defend abortion know it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What an asshole comment, as if anyone has a predetermined "proper place" in society. Penis-worshiper.
> ...



Not in a_ free _society. More penis-worship crap. Leave the "roles" to Hollywood where they script things.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...


It looks like “their partners” are each other… LOL


----------



## Anathema (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Not in a_ free _society. More penis-worship crap. Leave the "roles" to Hollywood where they script things.



Where have I EVER suggested that I believe in Freedom? I most certainly do not, and never have.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:


Powerful women stating their minds intimidate trumpanzees.   Good.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:



no such thing as "womens rights" these days 

you fucking libtards have thrown away gender remember 

--LOL


----------



## Compost (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You consider a difference of opinion disrespect and denigration.  Real men don't have to fight for women over an imaginary loss of rights.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Powerful women stating their minds ....



First of all thst shoild be "speaking their minds..." but more importantly, there' nothing in a woman's mind that's worthy of being heard by Society.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Look at these three 'he-men'.


I understand.   Some people are too nervous about their own masculinity and cannot fathom men who are not.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The women at the march are clueless looney tunes.  ....
> ...



Some men, the smart ones, actually acknowledge who properly is the decision-maker in matters like whether to carry a pregnancy to term or not. You want people who are pregnant to be forced to submit to the decisions and judgment of outsiders. Such is a slave mentality.

How is it being a slave if a person who is pregnant, by free will, decides not to continue the pregnancy because she just plain doesn't want to, or has medical issues and doesn't want to take the risk? Women will decide these issues according to their own beliefs and conclusions.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


That is a true belief for those who are nervous about their own masculinity.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


Lefties tell the mentally ill that they're* powerful*. They aren't powerful. They are crazy and vulnerable to manipulation. Predatory dykes and men who exploit women for sex and money  recognize that. That's why they go to these things. To get pussy from sad, confused women who think their only value is in their vaginas.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The women at the march are clueless looney tunes.  ....
> ...


Interesting that they thought YOU were the one to tell that that was what they were going to do......


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 23, 2018)

6 pages of dummies who probably never even bothered to look at the video..


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Slaves?   Those who believe in their causes enough to join and march?    And not even ask for snacks.....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Whatever that means. Thank you for illustrating the truth of the op.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Nope. They aren't closeted gays. It seems like just about all the "men" in the GOP are, however, and they are so insecure in their "masculinity" that they continuous attack the female half of the population. Men who are comfortable with their masculinity do not attack women and LGBTs. They support their partners in life.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Not in a_ free _society. More penis-worship crap. Leave the "roles" to Hollywood where they script things.
> ...



That is your burden. I don't believe in fascism. Nor do I believe in installing a theocracy.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Lol, are you sure....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Then you must agree with banning travel frim muslim countrues.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Compost said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



The loss of rights is very, very real, sad to say, particularly in the area of reproductive rights. These guys' so-called "opinions" are rooted in the fact that they think that they are superior, and you, apparently, are falling for it.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> That is your burden. I don't believe in fascism. Nor do I believe in installing a theocracy.



I have no use for theocracy either. I detest organized religion on all levels. I do believe thst our purpose for being here is to live a decent, proper and MORAL (not religiois) life. Unfortunately most of humanity needs to be forced to realize and accept this fact.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


Love how much the trumpanzees are intimidated by this march.   I bet they all went to "American Spring"......


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


"American Spring" was powerful...right, Allie?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



No. it's the phony "Christians" who are trying to install a theocracy in the U.S. overseen by loony-toon clerics. Did you see whom the orange whore invited to the White House? All of whom are trash of the "religious" right.


----------



## Compost (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Wrong.  The idea that free condoms and free abortions are reproductive rights is delusional.   What exactly do you think I'm "falling for"?  A certainty that that I am perfectly capable of running my own life without freebies and special treatment?


----------



## Rustic (Jan 23, 2018)

Progressives are entertaining, even if they are mentally unstable


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > That is your burden. I don't believe in fascism. Nor do I believe in installing a theocracy.
> ...



You keep talking about lives being "predetermined." Who makes or has made these determinations? 

The amount of people out in the streets in this nation over the weekend suggests that these determinations are not in order.

You seem fairly dedicated to some ideology that is not widely shared.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Compost said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



What "free condoms and free abortions"? Where in the U.S. can one get either? They are available either at the market rate or at non-profits that offer these things on a sliding scale depending on income.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


There are no Christians attempting to establish a theocracy. If the baptists hadn't talked liberal T. Jefferson out of it we would have been created as a theocracy. Christians know better than anyone the danger of theocracy. 

Lies exposes her ignorance when she prates about tgeocracy. Because she is brainwashed she believes that religious freedom is theocracy. She is, in fact, arguing for the elimination of religious freedom by labeling it incorrectly as *theocracy*. Sorry we get to take our morality and place our faith where we please. We get to talk about it and reference it and it is illegal to discriminate against ppl...including politicians...for their faith. And Trump can have anybody he pleases at the white house.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Walk into any dhs office or public school. Free condoms at the counter. Free abortions available upon request. Shows what you know.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Kate Brown signs bill making Oregon first to offer free abortions for all, including illegal aliens

Though this is just a formalization. PP clinics have funding to cover abortions for those who can't pay.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



Condoms might be available at schools to safeguard the health of their students. Where are free abortions being offered?


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


This is proper way to act in public? Especially telling a child this is fine, because your jealous. You don't have a penis?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Free abortions aren't offered...pp is first and foremost a racket and rackets make money.

But funding for abortions is available. National Abortion Federation Hotline - National Network of Abortion Funds

Condoms are contraception. They are free at school and at offices. Other forms of birth control are available for free at county health departments and walk in clinics....and always have been. Your dishonesty is showing, Lies.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

But if you walk into a dhs office and tell a worker you need an abortion and don't have money...they will make it happen.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Free Birth Control -- Where You Can Get It.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Kate Brown signs bill making Oregon first to offer free abortions for all, including illegal aliens
> 
> Though this is just a formalization. PP clinics have funding to cover abortions for those who can't pay.



Excellent news!  I'm sure that no one who doesn't believe in having an abortion will not avail herself of these services. And thanks to PP for having provided low-cost birth control for decades. It's an organization that has always tried to lessen the need for abortion services by helping people to avoid unwanted pregnancies in the first place. Kudos.

In other news, I am happy to hear that the state of Missouri is being sued by violating the Establishment Clause:

Doe has the “right to reject any part of any medical procedure on religious grounds,” the suit states. Nevertheless, Doe, who obtained an abortion in a St. Louis clinic in 2015, was required by Missouri law to view an ultrasound of her fetus and read what she considered a “political and religious statement” that life begins at conception. In addition, she was required to wait 72 hours after her first appointment before she could obtain an abortion. She was forced to incur all costs of the law’s requirements, including for the ultrasound and lodging.​
Satanic Temple Religious Challenge To Missouri Abortion Law Heads To Court | HuffPost

It seems that the state was mandating that people seeking abortions must go through sectarian religious indoctrination attempts first and the state government was openly colluding with religious sects, while forcing these people to pay for it all. I hope that the extent of this collusion comes out during discovery in this case.

There was no legitimate reason to put her through this, and I hope that she gets a whopping award of both compensatory damages and punitive damages, which I hope are available in her case as the state officials deserve such an award against them. It would be great if such an award came out of their own personal pockets.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Kate Brown signs bill making Oregon first to offer free abortions for all, including illegal aliens
> ...



Baby killers hate the thought of women being told their options.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> You keep talking about lives being "predetermined." Who makes or has made these determinations?



I believe in a universal power/deity who has set this existence in motion as a means to test our Souls to determine their worthiness to move on to a better place. 



Lysistrata said:


> The amount of people out in the streets in this nation over the weekend suggests that these determinations are not in order.



No. It simply means that not everyone accepts or agrees with these things.  That is, in fact, completely normal if one accepts this existence is a test.



Lysistrata said:


> You seem fairly dedicated to some ideology that is not widely shared.



The number of people who do or so not believe in something don't make it true or false.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



PP is not a "racket" except in the sick minds of cultheads, fool. It's always been a nonprofit. 
I didn't know about the network. It means that women will not be denied an abortion just because they can't pay. Great!
Condoms also prevent the spread of STDs, but I guess that you didn't know that. I am not dishonest, just not up to date.

Now if we Americans can just get a proper system of fact-based sex education together, we'll have a clear shot at eliminating unwanted pregnancies. Of course, our federal government has already wasted $2 billion of our tax money on moronic "abstinence education," telling kids that they are like well-chewed gum on the floor if they have sex and insulting and frightening them every which way. 

The Looming Threat to Sex Education: A Resurgence of Federal Funding for Abstinence-Only Programs?

Such undignified trash should never be directed at American kids. Anyone who ever told a kid that she was like discarded gum would need a dentist very soon if I overheard it.

I will never understand why these trashy right-wing monkeys hate sex so much. Not just birth control, or abortion, but sex itself. They need their pointed little fucked-up heads examined.


----------



## August West (Jan 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> But I thought that liberals don't believe in biological gender? I thought "gender" to them was something that was "optional", and something you could change from day to day?
> 
> So why were they marching for "woman's" rights? Isn't that hypocritical of them?


Do yourself a favor and don`t tell anyone what you "thought".


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

PP is a racket and has been exposed repeatedly as such. It counts on sad baby killing cultists like you to lie and cover for it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

We hate the sex trade, not sex. Baby killers like to conflate those things. They maintain prostitution and human trafficking and incest are enjoyable women's rights. In this way they convince women to degrade themselves and kill tgeir babies...in order to make miney for the men who exploit and harm them.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:


March for your right to make appointments for full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, simply for the sake of gender equality in modern times!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

There was no kind of unity for the march. Some were protecting the polar bears, others were stating their displeasure with those horrible men. Well, the white ones, anyway. More still worried about the weather. Others because they hate Trump for publicly giving anal to Hillary. And on and on.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


They hate that people admit to sex and are not ashamed.   They are into sex as a shameful, sneaky thing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:



Yes I posted about this last night.

Remember that when Leftist Maniacs comment that The Donald should have a psychological test, remember this:


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



One practically-written simple, forthright pamphlet would do that in a matter of minutes. How is forcing a person to read religious statements, have an ultrasound, which involves touching the person's body, and wait three days necessary to tell people their options? We're in modern times. We are way beyond the printing press. We have computers now. How about federal- and state-government regulations that forbid discussing abortion at all or states like Texas that knowing force false and misleading "information" on women?

New Abortion Pamphlet In Texas Pushes False Health Risks, Experts Warn

Abortion booklet Texas requires for women cites refuted link to breast cancer | Texas Politics | Dallas News

It seems that the right-wingers hate the thought of women being told their options.


----------



## Nia88 (Jan 23, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> left wingers are total knuttjobs



They're nutjobs for practicing their constitutional rights?


----------



## Compost (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


OK.  Explain what "reproductive rights" those "superior" men are depriving you of.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yet they love someone like trump, who has admitted it and bragged about it every chance he gets, and so many of them get caught with their pants down. I think what they actually hate is _women_ admitting to sex. The seem to hate the idea that women actually have libidos. Too weird.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"Such undignified trash should never be directed at American kids."*

But you have no problem with children being told about Anal Sex, buttfucking directed at children is okay yes? Of course it is. What about telling children that a boy can also have a period and a vagina, that's okay also yes? Of course it is.

*"I will never understand why these trashy right-wing monkeys hate sex so much. Not just birth control, or abortion, but sex itself. They need their pointed little fucked-up heads examined."*

STFU you deranged fanatical Leftist Maniac Moonbat, NOBODY is against birth control, NOBODY hates sex, we just do not think that it's a good idea for people under the age of 16 to be having sex and getting pregnant and having abortions, we know that Leftist Maniac Moonbats like you support that type of thing though which is why you need your heads examined....oh wait hold on I forgot here's what an X-Ray of the Leftist Maniac Moonbat skull shows:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



^^^^


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> We hate the sex trade, not sex. Baby killers like to conflate those things. They maintain prostitution and human trafficking and incest are enjoyable women's rights. In this way they convince women to degrade themselves and kill tgeir babies...in order to make miney for the men who exploit and harm them.



What absolute nonsense. The vast majority of people, male and female, are not involved in prostitution, human trafficking, or incest. This nonsense that our entire nation is composed of whores or the sexually exploited has got to come from the right-wing cults. Most people are in relationships. Women do not "degrade" themselves.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Compost said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



As a woman I would like all these Leftist Maniac Moonbat women to tell me exactly WHAT RIGHTS I have lost, because I have lost NO rights and if I have not lost any rights then they have not.

What they are afraid of is that they lose the right to murder their own baby as it slumbers in the womb because to allow it to be born would be inconvenient to their slutty lifestyle or whatever. Why Radical Militant Feminists are even in this who knows, considering they hate men and do not fuck men they are NEVER going to get pregnant so what are their Reproductive Rights, they have NO Reproductive Rights because they thank goodness will never reproduce.


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 23, 2018)

Degeneracy and lunacy on the left.
(UNCENSORED) Foul Mouthed Liberals Fart, Spit & Throw Fists at Reporters


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Getting imoregnated by your dad then being forced into having your uterus scraped to protect him is a *feminist's* concept of healthy female libido. That is why we need nuthatches for them. They are a threat.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I can't speak for all the right-wingers, but I hate the thought of women killing their own children.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You lose the right to maintain your girlish figure so you can be used as a sex toy/income source by men who despise you.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



you are a totally deranged asshole if you think that anyone supports teenagers have sex, getting pregnant, and having abortions. This is why we need practical, fact-based education to prevent these things. And if teenagers have sex, considering that they are at a stage when their hormones are raging, we should focus on teaching them how to prevent pregnancy and the spread of STDs.
You're just a nutty culthead.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



Well again the Radical Militant Feminists don't have to worry about that either.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > We hate the sex trade, not sex. Baby killers like to conflate those things. They maintain prostitution and human trafficking and incest are enjoyable women's rights. In this way they convince women to degrade themselves and kill tgeir babies...in order to make miney for the men who exploit and harm them.
> ...


Another instance of cognitive dysfunctionality of the left. I never said our entire nation is composed of whores. That comes straight from your brain...not mine. Also it's interesting that you view women who get abortions as whores...not as vulnerable and desperate people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Go away. When you decide to respond to people in a rational way and without calling people names then return, every post of yours since you unfortunately decided to join this forum from Moonbat Central or wherever, every post of yours I have ever read contains you calling people names, this illustrates either a low IQ and/or you have zero manners and/or both.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


In the old days families accommodated this by helping young adults pick suitable mates...and supporting them through marriage and other institutions which provided stability, safety and positivity for those who are ready to have sex. It works infinitely better than the depraved welfare system the deranged left forced upon us.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Abortion solves none of the problems you mention.


----------



## Compost (Jan 23, 2018)

One thing's for sure, Lysistrata doesn't appear willing or able to explain what rights she is being deprived of.  Mayhap wearing a pussy hat in the sun done cooked her brain.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Except you object to it when vulnerable women are provided with facts that show them what abortion consists of and you are adamant they not be counseled on alternatives to abortion. So yeah...we know how committed baby killers are to providing facts to their victims.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Remember when the butchers objected to sonograms to show exactly how far along the pregnancy is and the exact location of the baby? They object because they know women will change their minds and choose not to abort if they can see they are 18 weeks along instead of 9 weeks. PP lies to women . Those big babies are worth $$$. And they are willing to risk women's lives to get that $$. And scum like Lies help them exploit the most desperate.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 23, 2018)

JGalt said:


> But I thought that liberals don't believe in biological gender? I thought "gender" to them was something that was "optional", and something you could change from day to day?
> 
> So why were they marching for "woman's" rights? Isn't that hypocritical of them?


Come to think of it...I didn't see any signs that said _"thank God demented men can now share our showers, bathrooms and locker rooms with us, by force of law!!"
_
Nor did I see any signs that said_ "Thank God we can be replaced in marriage to children as mothers by lisping bottom gay men!"_

Odd.  I thought liberal women and the LGBT cult were on the same page?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well personally in an ideal world birth control would be completely free to all and everyone. Unfortunately like with everything else, it's a business, the manufacturers need to make a profit to stay in business, so they're not going to give their stuff away for nothing.

I support completely free contraceptives for the under-18s, there's no use people putting their head in the sand and thinking that 16 year-old's don't have sex, because they do and the rates of teenage pregnancy illustrate that they do.

Most Pro-Life people are also Pro-Birth Control, this is because we know this is the only way to prevent a pregnancy that's not convenient.

Very few Pro-Life people support Abstinence, this is just a ludicrous suggestion that teenagers must abstain from sex, sex is a purely natural happening for teenagers to experiment with.

We're NOT The fucking Taliban, despite what the Leftist Pro-Baby Murdering crowd says, nor do we wish to FORCE women who have been raped or victims of incest to carry a baby full-term and give birth to it, we do possess compassion and understanding for the psychological problems such women and girls would face if they were to be denied access to an abortion.

The Leftist Maniacs just want women and girls to go out and illustrate their RIGHTS by having completely unprotected sex, become pregnant and then go to an abortion clinic and say "well, I had a drunken one night stand and I'm pregnant, so can you just kill this thing now and then I can carry on with my life because a baby is just too inconvenient for me to deal with"


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:


Poor JEWISH(kosher?) Girl....it is you who is Mad and the Flurry of so called America Men(Lemmings) that crawl around this site like Mummy Repressed Slackers.......Will the first real man on here stand up.....wasting your time theliq,they are all just a bag of candy floss,one touch and they melt away...the idiots LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...



^^^^ Huh?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:



These losers in this march are beyond mental illness.........   like that one idiot foaming at the mouth literally. Did you see it Kosher?


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You have a point but I still think you should drink a little more


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Also it's interesting that you view women who get abortions as whores...not as vulnerable and desperate people. ​Seriously stupid statement. I never said that at all. You are the one who calls people "baby killers" and rambles on about people maintaining that "prostitution and human trafficking and incest are enjoyable women's rights." Of course, people who undergo abortions are experiencing problems of one sort or another. That goes without saying. You are the one who keeps refusing to acknowledge that many of these people are in normal, consensual relationships, not the sex trade, and have sex within those relationships. Many are even married. 
Your ranting about women degrading themselves is just idiotic. Women don't "degrade" themselves by having sex or having an abortion.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


Those are the people who decimated ISIS in under one year. You remember ISIS, they were slaughtering muslims like so much vermin.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



What are you babbling about, perhaps it is you who have had too much to drink today darling?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You saying they take pride in killing their own children?


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


No wonder America is on the Decline with idiots like you around...Viva China and Russia where folk think with their minds NOT THEIR ASSES


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"Women don't "degrade" themselves by having sex or having an abortion."*

That depends who they are having sex with, if they are having sex with some man they met five minutes ago and/or a man who treats them like shit and abuses them well then yes they are degrading themselves and have no self respect.

How is having an abortion as a mean of contraception NOT degrading, considering the baby is being killed because it's inconvenient to the womans lifestyle.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You just don't have the mental capacity to comprehend what I mean't.......never mind as I said STUPID


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



No it's because you are making zero sense, please attempt to be more coherent, also koshergrl is not Jewish, she's a Christian.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



No one takes "pride" in having an abortion. And it's not killing a child except in your melodramatic mind.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I think we are on a different level...I suppose you were a Missionary  in a different life....LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



It is killing except in the hollow minds of the Pro-Abortion Crowd who think it's a woman illustrating her RIGHTS, so then any woman can drown her baby in the bath or stab to death her two year old because that should be okay with the Pro-Baby Killing Crowd also, there should be no difference then between a woman having her baby killed In Utero and her killing a born child if it just begins getting in the way of things....right?

You can't have it both ways, killing In Utero = not killing, killing a born child = killing.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


It sure is killing a human being. No pride in that? According to you, no degradation, either.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Silly Girl you are a very basic individual.very basic indeed anyhow why would any Christian call themselves "Kosher"???unless they are one of those crazy Zionuts(Christian Zionists) only in America ...Hey


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



The Pro-Abortion Crowd are twisted and perverted ghouls, how can anyone who's mind isn't diseased think that killing the most innocent of innocent as it slumbers in the womb is NOT killing and NOT degrading?


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Now why don't you do something useful and Stand against your Crappy Governments and complain about all the Babies in the Womb they have Bombed,Blown up and Murdered by Slaughter in all the illegal conflicts you have been in.....Your degrading prose to women is Hypocritical Trash and Gutless


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Learn the difference between war and giving life. 

Then get back to me.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Well America created ISIS and the Zionist Terrorist Synthetic Jews showed them how to Murder....stop making ignorant one-liners about something you know nothing about...stick to your knitting


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You mean murdering Life then....then


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I'm not a muslim woman, so I don't cower in fear of you goat lovers. You SHOULD be envious, since Jews and Christians lord it over you sorry sand eaters.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Your argument seems to be that there is no difference between war and giving birth.

In muslim countries, that's probably true.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Come on Lucy....we live in 2018 not 1957,women have given their lives for Women's Freedom.... of Mind and Body...you need to grow up...the Non Repression and your Freedom today is because of these brave women who Stood Up and those that are Still Standing........You as a Woman should support them...do you really want to go back to Knitting Needles inserted through the Vagina and into the Womb to dig out pieces of foetus .....Stop being so ridiculous, you I can clearly see are Not that Type of person at all........anyway most people enjoy sex,it is churlish of you to be so negative,I will agree to a certain degree Lucy that some women and MEN could be a little more responsible in the heat of the moment,as it were.

Also Lucy,It is Sad to bring so many unwanted children into this world for obvious reasons...you like I may live a good life,,,but more these days find it very hard indeed,so show a little empathy for others situations....and let's be completely honest,there but for the grace of God could go all of us.........Many Women in life have a few near misses as it were and some do not and are just unlucky...steven (a self made man)


----------



## MindWars (Jan 23, 2018)

THis almost takes the cake proving how mentally clipped these Trump haters are.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Listen you Moron you know nothing of the Brilliant Islamic Civilizations and how they forwarded mankind....you are a blowfly


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


I HAVE REPORTED YOU FOR CALLING ME A SEXUAL PREDATOR..moron


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...



I agree, these three obviously are nervous about their own masculinity.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Nasty woman...

Nasty!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




stop your projecting ya retard


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Or call themselves Allie Baba.....suspiciously moooslim sounding.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...


Are you serious?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



"Just plain doesn't want to".


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


Yes that's that guy who spit on the reporter. 

Mentally ill. One and all.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



One sutpid twat said  being a whore displays support for that march something like that. LMFAO


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Getting an abortion is degrading. It negates the value of women through the ideology that it is acceptable for women to risk their lives in order to protect their figure, to protect their income, to protect their abuser, to protect their pimp... and it denies that their children have any value at all. Additionally, it maintains that women don't deserve having clinics that are held to at least the standard that dental clinics are held to..and that the butchers who are crawling around in their wombs need not be qualified to actually provide them medical care in a real hospital. After all, it's just a woman and her twat...no need to provide any oversight in the abbatoirs where mentally ill men and women climb into their vaginas with sharp instruments.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



You should see the pics that are on my fb page. Those people are fucking disgusting. And scary. And they make women look like monsters.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh i'm pretty sure i've seen them all I just haven' tposed they are sickening aren't they.Hey guess what the MEMO is coming out lol.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


>


I forgot to ask in my earlier message, how far did they march for if they really did any at all?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## bodecea (Jan 23, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


The intellectual reply of trumpanzees.   Awesomeness.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 23, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I forgot to ask in my earlier message, how far did they march for if they really did any at all?


Not sure how far they walked?   ....    

But I'm sure it was farther than their daily walk to the all you can eat buffet on the corner.   ....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



*"You as a Woman should support them"*

No I as a woman 100% reject them, I think most normal women do 100% reject them, they are full of anger and hate and many seem by their behaviour to have some type of mental illness.

As a woman I am a Feminist but the type of Feminist that thinks that men and women should mutually respect each other and realise that we both have many things to offer that doesn't just include penis and vagina things and that I am not afraid of men and that I do not hate men or see men as some type of threat to me or that every man is a potential rapist. Mr. Lucy is a Feminist we share 50-50 taking care of our children, he has been up in the middle of the night with babies etc.

*"but more these days find it very hard indeed,so show a little empathy for others situations....and let's be completely honest,there but for the grace of God could go all of us.........Many Women in life have a few near misses as it were and some do not and are just unlucky"*

I have empathy for women who have been the victims of rape and incest and I 100% support in those cases their right to have an abortion, also the same with where the life of the mother is concerned.

Kid A was not planned and he was before we got married and I was still at University doing the last year of my degree, did I have him aborted? No. Too many women though in that situation would have had an abortion because having the baby would be inconvenient and be in the way, that is Killing for Convenience aka using abortion as a means of contraception. I have no empathy for those women they deserve nothing more than total contempt for killing their own flesh and blood as it slumbers in the womb.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's a better response than anything you have posted Troll Boi, as usual all you have done is post your low IQ Troll comments as you have Trolled the entire thread. You need a new script writer your Trumpanzee thing is getting a bit old now, change the record already.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



This is what happens when they are so angry and demented they cannot get laid, it results in that vile type of organic nastiness.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

MindWars said:


> THis almost takes the cake proving how mentally clipped these Trump haters are.



^^^^ Should all be rounded up and dispatched into Gitmo or alternatively a zoo


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes. It does. After an abortion, the person is no longer pregnant.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Lucy you make many points but ...Firstly you are a smart woman but even you did not take contraception,(Please don't tell me the Wet-Check burst!!!!!!!!!!!) which is a little hypocritical of you, considering....you had a supportive Homme(most Guys RUN,leaving the Femme to sort out the problem....you would have had a supportive family too methinks.I admire you for having your Baby(by the way I can't stand the American term "KID" a baby goat is a kid....try child,kinder or my children were called Pickney the Jamaican, affectionate term for a child,,as in Pickney girl,just sayin).

In a complex situation you are far too critical moreover I am sure friends at Uni had abortions,that should not or ever diminish them as a woman or friend at all...an abortion can leave so many women with a lifetime of guilt..What If ???

No you are far to dismissive and dogmatic in your opinion dare I say it...well I have with no insult to you personally Lucy...steven  ps Your 100% too is full of anger.....Cool-Runnings-Simmer-Down......SOON FORWARD


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



*"(Please don't tell me the Wet-Check burst)" *

Well yes it did if you mean what I think you mean. There is nothing hypocritical about any of my comments, what would be hypocritical is if I had an abortion and then went on rants about how women should not be having abortions, that would be Hypocrisy 101.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"After an abortion, the person is no longer pregnant."*

^^^^ People we have an actual Einstein here now 

Hey SassyIrishLass we have one of those Leftist Maniacs here that has an IQ of 260 or whatever


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Sure, Saint Lucy. Here you go again. Sex with someone they've known for five minutes and/or a man who treats them like shit.  You sound like you have never had a heterosexual relationship and don't have a clue about heterosexual relationships. Ever hear of "boyfriend" and "girlfriend"? The terms "husband" and "wife"?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I was merely responding to Aba Incieni's rather ridiculous comment. He doesn't think well and he has a thing against women, Saint Lucy. Sorry to have bothered you, Your Holy Virginess.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Yeah. This is the level of stupidity we are dealing with. 

Lock them up. They obviously don't have what it takes to get by.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"You sound like you have never had a heterosexual relationship and don't have a clue about heterosexual relationships."*

I am Heterosexual and I'm married to a man, WTF are you babbling about, you illustrate each post that you have the IQ of a paper cup. Tell me do you know which bathroom to use or are you confused?

*"Ever hear of "boyfriend" and "girlfriend"? The terms "husband" and "wife"?"*

What a moron you are, you must be one of those DU morons. Hello? Anyone home? Thought not. Mr. Lucy was my boyfriend before we got married.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You see the level they operate on at their "let's mob against prosperity and democracy" riots.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What about the below level of stupidity also, it's difficult to keep track of all the stupidity, they are reaching levels of stupidity that I did not know was even possible even from Leftist Maniacs:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Never said I was a Saint, that is just more of your idiotic babbling.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Look I like you Lucy but I tend to agree with what I said...so I am calling a Truce with you because you are not even flexible in this discussion...it's your way or no way.....fair enough.

A Wet-Check in Australia is a Rubber/Durex I think in the US or a Johnny/Durex in the UK....as you can see we Aussies have a bit more class in naming our Contraceptive devices......well I was half joking when I mentioned "The Burst" actually Lucy......but then as I always say...If you want Worlds Best Product>>>>>>>>>Only Buy Australian....LOL..steven

I have a joke from my pubescent years for you and the folks here....Guy goes into a Pharmacy/Chemists/Drug Store and asks the female


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Guy goes into a Chemists/Drug Store and Asks the Female Assistant for 99 Wet-Checks,
She replies "Fuck Me"!!!!!!!
Go on then....Make it 100


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I like you also, so we can agree to disagree.

I have four kidlets soon to be five kidlets, our existence would not be the same without them.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

This is freaking hilarious. A bunch of skanks creating a wall to keep their marchers *safe*. 

Who freak out when she says "So you believe in building a wall for safety" hahahaha...


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Well at least I gave you food for thought,,,trouble is you couldn't keep it down!!!!!!

See how you get your own way with the very clever terminology "Kidlets",which I admire your wit and the word

Your last sentence is very lovely and loving Lucy,see I was right about you...steven  why the Austrian Flag for your Avie


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I thought they already teach sex education in public schools?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> This is freaking hilarious. A bunch of skanks creating a wall to keep their marchers *safe*.
> 
> Who freak out when she says "So you believe in building a wall for safety" hahahaha...



^^^^ A normal response would have been to send in the tanks to deal with those Agitators and Subversives.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



*"Well at least I gave you food for thought,,,trouble is you couldn't keep it down!!!!!!"*

I will re read later again and perhaps I can keep it down 
*
"See how you get your own way with the very clever terminology "Kidlets",which I admire your wit and the word"*

I think kidlets is cute so I use it, thank you for admiring my wit I try my best.

*"Your last sentence is very lovely and loving Lucy,see I was right about you...steven  why the Austrian Flag for your Avie"
*
Well we could not think of life without them they are adorable and adored. That is because I am Austrian, born and bred in Salzburg the most beautiful place on this planet.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Salzburg I know well in fact all of Austria "Das ist Good" my Germany is shit as you can see......The only thing I can say IS,what a shame you are but a few letters short in your name,,,,had you have realised the word Australia existed as you were growing up.then your expanse of the world would have been greater LOL....Are you teaching your Kinder German,being bi-lingual is important.The better half Janette,Nicolette is Belgian and taught our children French and Flemish/Dutch...travelling Europe and Studying there made it easy for them


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Lol well growing up I knew that Australia was out there somewhere and that it has koala bears and kangeroos.

We all in my family have learned English from beginning the age of 8 years in age this going back to the late 1890s, my eldest is 5 years in age he knows German and Norwegian (Mr. Lucy is Norwegian) but he knows several Scottish things now that I forget already, Night Nanny is from Scotland and that woman is a gem, in three years he will have English lessons, my second eldest she is 3 years in age in March and is now very demanding lol.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Not all by a long shot. Some of these fundies got _federal funding_ to supposedly provide "sex education," but it consists entirely of "abstinence" crap and does not give the kids any useful information about their bodies and their sexuality. 

I would recommend that parents give their girls a copy of "Our Bodies, Ourselves," originated and maintained over decades by the Boston Women's Health Collective. It is a complete "owner's manual" for people in female bodies. No involvement or interference by any patriarchal/misogynist religion/cult at all. It provides factual information that assists girls and women in making good decisions about their lives.   I would hope that some equally diligent organization has prepared a similar book for people in male bodies.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


English with a Scottish Accent it is then


----------



## WillMunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> If you don't know why women are marching, you are being deliberately clueless and displaying your ignorance.



Wrong, you stupid little girl.  Women have ALL the same legal rights under Trump they had under Obama.  The problem is that you pussy-hat-wearing females are psychotically immature little girls who never mentally progressed beyond the age of 5.  You're NOT real women!  You're petulant, sniveling female toddlers.


----------



## WillMunny (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Translation: "I'm a clinically psychotic, paranoid, violent man-hater feminist bitch because of my raging delusion all men are obsessed with their dicks every waking moment of life 24/7."  You feminists psychopaths are so disgusting, I'm guessing you also support Islam, the ultimate rape-happy exercise in brutality against women.  The religion of female slavery which stones women to death, throws disfiguring acid in the faces of disobedient wives, RAPES every female lifeform with a heartbeat, non-surgically slices the clitori off little girls, etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



^^^^ Another gem from Will Munny, I have nominated myself to be President of the Will Munny Fan Club


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Hmm.  People in female and male bodies.  Sounds a little like people in sports cars or sedans.    Beep.  Beep.    People are people, er, ah, Homo Sapiens, but the body is driven by hormones, and hormones spurred off of chromosomal types determines bodily development, height, shape, features and complexion, muscle development, and even influences mental attitudes and interests.  Thus are born women and men and they come in all variety from the archetypal amazonian woman of ravishing beauty to the hulking Viking warrior, but increasingly in the modern age, more and more people seem to be aiming towards the androgynous person with no particular male or female characteristics.  All in all, the "battle of the sexes":  just one more illusory division to splinter society into groups of opposition as if one takes anything from the other, instead of working towards greater cooperation and unity.  Bottom line:  we might not see eye to eye but we cannot survive without each other.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

Those women are an insult to ALL women. And wearing a pussy hat looks stupid and does nothing for their "cause" except make people laugh at them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"and does not give the kids any useful information about their bodies and their sexuality." *

Which to Leftist Maniacs would be to psychologically abuse and fuck up the children by telling them that boys can also have a period and a vagina and girls can also have a penis and that there is no such thing as biological male and biological female because Gender is not biological it is a state of mind and that there are 56 different Genders and pushing the below crap into their minds:


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



No thank you. I don't want mentally ill craphats indoctrinating and grooming my kids. 

I will teach them about sex as I see fit. They don't need to learn about orgasms, or their clitorises, or anal sex, or homosexuality, or any of that shit from mentally ill *teachers* who should be teaching them math, English and history..not desensitizing them to perversion.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...


A real heterosexual male who has a clear sense of right or wrong, will only stand by their partner....if they are "right."  If the partner is wrong, then the man points out his stance and doesn't back his partner.  After all, wrong is wrong.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



And when his partner is batshit crazy, a real heterosexual male will help her get the treatment she needs.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I've dated batshit crazy in my youth.  I walked away from that.  Didn't need the drama.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 23, 2018)

As much of a liberal that I am I'll admit that the term is really sexist and doesn't help the democratic party expand the base.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



LOL, yeah paramecium's are life, but a fetus is not.

You know our whole community has become shit, when even the scientists have too.

But, a lot of scientists are Jews, you can't trust those kind.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 23, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Another racist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 23, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Kicking, and screaming racist only works on low IQ Whites.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


That may mean you aren't a real heterosexual male?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

Whenever Lysis posts, why do I picture a senior woman sitting at her laptop with a pussy hat on her head while fondling her vagina suit?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 23, 2018)

I promise you that it would be seen as mentally ill if men marched holding signs of their dicks and screamed that the future is male.

We'd be called sexist pigs and the media would go fucking insane with that message.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


>



typical unhinged leftist


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




she is nothing more then a troll no need to respond to the phony


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

ScienceRocks said:


> I promise you that it would be seen as mentally ill if men marched holding signs of their dicks and screamed that the future is male.
> 
> We'd be called sexist pigs and the media would go fucking insane with that message.



^^^^ What Matthew said.

These ugly, angry, demented and hateful Leftist women give normal women a bad name and that is why we reject their vulgar and disgusting and bigoted Agenda.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Whenever Lysis posts, why do I picture a senior woman sitting at her laptop with a pussy hat on her head while fondling her vagina suit?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever Lysis posts, why do I picture a senior woman sitting at her laptop with a pussy hat on her head while fondling her vagina suit?



^^^^ More vulgarity, actually it's a good thing the Radical Militant Feminists do not breed they have defective DNA which no society wants to be reproduced, it's going to reach the point that the only way to shut these insane maniacs up is to round them all up and put them in Special Camps where they will be dealt with so they can never infest normal society ever again.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever Lysis posts, why do I picture a senior woman sitting at her laptop with a pussy hat on her head while fondling her vagina suit?


That is just NASTY.


----------



## initforme (Jan 23, 2018)

Why does it bother you that they marched?  For some very odd reason some are offended by it.  In the end it helps the country. Why don't you want that?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

initforme said:


> Why does it bother you that they marched?  For some very odd reason some are offended by it.  In the end it helps the country. Why don't you want that?



Marching to protest elections does not help our country.


----------



## initforme (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes it does.  They go out and perform their right to protest and nothing comes of it.  The country wins.  The election won't be changed and protesting is good for a nation....voices can be expressed.  I like to see protests.....it's healthy.  Protesting ends the nation folds.


----------



## initforme (Jan 23, 2018)

If we all follow one unifying platform the nation cannot survive.  Fact.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Errrr, does that mean Lucy that I have 56 Genders depending on my mood......Now that is a bit weird...If I wasn't such a strong man,and mentally strong,you'd have me checking out "the wife's best friend all the time" just to see if I was morphing into a Gender Nonconforming,Transmasculine,Transsexual Person. Errrrrrr I think I may be turning...LOL...st


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Whenever Lysis posts, why do I picture a senior woman sitting at her laptop with a pussy hat on her head while fondling her vagina suit?



Because you're an asshole.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2018)

late to the Parade...but yes those poor low IQ women.....those losers....those communists scum of women....

they should all be interned.

what pieces of crap they are.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Your assertions do not hold water. Abortion does not risk the woman's life. In _Whole Woman's Health v. Hellerstedt:

Transcript: Oral arguments in Whole Woman's Health v. Hellerstedt_

the state of Texas argued that clinics in which abortions were performed warranted extreme safety precautions that it did not require of other medical facilities in which other procedures are performed. The Texas solicitor general got caught short when confronted with the fact that_ the state did not require the same safeguards for facilities in which colonoscopies are performed, even though the risk from these procedures is recognized by the medical community as greater._ He got caught short again when he recommended, when asked about women who could not easily get to "approved" clinics, that they go to New Mexico, which does not require the same "safeguards." He came to court unable to produce anything to back up the state's claims.

It's interesting that both the American Medical Association and the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology, as well as other organizations, have rejected the state's medical contentions. No one knows the source of these contentions. 

Amicus Briefs in Support of Whole Woman’s Health

Some years ago, I had a D&C for reasons unrelated to pregnancy. It's an out-patient procedure, not some life-threatening, hold-your-breath procedure.

You remind me of a guy on another message board who asserted that there were all of these filthy horrible clinics where abortions were performed. I asked him what states these clinics were in and whether they had been reported to the proper authorities. I never got an answer. You would think that someone would have reported them. He could have answered me, since he was so sure. I concluded that he was full of shit.

Where you get the idea that making the decision to have an abortion involves protecting one's figure, one's income, one's abuser, or one's pimp is beyond me. Most are just normal people.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

initforme said:


> Yes it does.  They go out and perform their right to protest and nothing comes of it.  The country wins.  The election won't be changed and protesting is good for a nation....voices can be expressed.  I like to see protests.....it's healthy.  Protesting ends the nation folds.


There is nothing healthy about these protests. They are mobs protesting law and democracy.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2018)

initforme said:


> Why does it bother you that they marched?  For some very odd reason some are offended by it.  In the end it helps the country. Why don't you want that?



There seems to be a contingent here walowing in self-hate.

Who also don't seem to mind that bombs and rockets and bullets are all shaped like penises.  Yet THIS is "offensive".

SMGDH


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


>



Because there is a nasty male whore in the White House plotting to enforce anti-woman policies against all American women. Weinstein has gotten, and continues to get his due. He already has been taken care of. We need not fight the last war.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


When I see a long post and the first sentence is a blatant and ridiculous lie, I don't read the rest. It's a waste. Im not interested in reading lies.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does.  They go out and perform their right to protest and nothing comes of it.  The country wins.  The election won't be changed and protesting is good for a nation....voices can be expressed.  I like to see protests.....it's healthy.  Protesting ends the nation folds.
> ...



You're the same asshat who started this thread with "lock them up" so oh yes lecture us on "democracy".


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Why don't you take care of the people who pimped for him? 

Leftists are just culls. All of you. No redeeming qualities.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Then when that happens perhaps you should refrain from hitting the "post" button.  Ya think?

I mean really?  Two hundred posts of butthurt?  Get the fuck OVER it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Point to a lie. There is nothing in what I wrote that is not true. This really happened in front of the U.S. Supreme Court. You just haven't got anything to refute my post, or you are too chicken-with-her-head-in-the-sand to do so.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever Lysis posts, why do I picture a senior woman sitting at her laptop with a pussy hat on her head while fondling her vagina suit?
> ...


lol. Did you blush because you think I can see you through my monitor?


----------



## DOTR (Jan 23, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought that liberals don't believe in biological gender? I thought "gender" to them was something that was "optional", and something you could change from day to day?
> ...



   Feminism is the hatred of all things feminine


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Dork. You have an over-active imagination. What you "picture" is what you "picture." There is no truth to it, just in your head. I have neither a "pussy hat" nor a "vagina suit." Where you get these images from is beyond me. It sounds disturbed.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Maybe I get that imagine because of what you write? Something for you to think about, perhaps.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I try to be factual in all things. If this makes you uncomfortable, so be it.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Those women are an insult to ALL women. And wearing a pussy hat looks stupid and does nothing for their "cause" except make people laugh at them.



   The pussy hat was a /pol prank that succeeded beyond anons wildest expectations.

    Before that the same pranksters, organizing on theDonald board, enjoyed trolling feminist bimbos with #endfathersday and #draftourdaughters on Twitter. Hillary supporters picked up the hashtags and memes and ran with them! Much laughter was had. Here are two of the memes used to troll feminists. You may remember seeing them during the election....passed around by Hillary supporters to the delight of theDonald.



 



   Lol. Yes indeed. Feminists thought these were soooo progressive. Brilliantly done theDonald!

After those successes they moved on to bigger and better. The next attempt, #suffacateyourselfforequality was called off quickly as too brutal.
   Then came #pissforequality which had some small success in getting feminists to soil themselves “in solidarity with rape victims”. You can look up that hashtag on twitter today...still being argued about.
   But the piece de resistance, the masterpiece...rising to the level of brilliance...was when 4chan dared each other to convince women to wear pussies on their heads in order to advance the position that they were more than genitalia . 
   The sublime, understated irony in all these pranks is what I admire.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 24, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> These yeast-infected garbage of the female gender love to scream and yell about sexism, but by wearing a pussy hat, they're announcing to society: "I'm a walking c*nt."


These women have been known to scrape out the yeast from their infections and cook with it.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


  The only "penis worshippers" I've heard about all are faggots.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



The infantile bitch-boys of the "Christian" fundies are good at it. They market that crap to the public and make the big bucks. The right-wing is thick with penis worship. And yet they hate gays. Go figure.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I did. The first sentence that said abortion isn't dangerous is a lie. Abortion is an elective invasive procedure that risks women's lives. To deny it is a lie.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 24, 2018)

431 women dead as a result of abortion 1973-2012 in the US. The real numbers are much higher. U.S. Abortion Statistics


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You mean that I risked my life when I had a D&C?  You are free to have your delusions. I prefer to believe the

American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists, American Medical Association, American Academy of Family Physicians, American Osteopathic Association, and American Academy of Pediatrics
National Physicians Alliance, American Academy of Nursing, Center for American Progress D/B/A Doctors for America, American Nurses Association, and Society for Adolescent Health and Medicine
Public Health Deans, Department Chairs, and Faculty and the American Public Health Association
Society of Hospital Medicine and Society of OB/GYN Hospitalists
Medical Staff Professionals
Social Science Researchers


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> I did. The first sentence that said abortion isn't dangerous is a lie. Abortion is an elective invasive procedure that risks women's lives. To deny it is a lie


30 million females murdered in cold blood by abortion "doctors"


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> 431 women dead as a result of abortion 1973-2012 in the US. The real numbers are much higher. U.S. Abortion Statistics



Out of how many hundreds of thousands of procedures performed during that time period?

And what about maternal deaths during child birth:

Lost Mothers: Maternal Mortality In The U.S.

What is the rate of deaths from colonoscopies:

Colonoscopy: Is it worth the risk?

Dental deaths?

Enjoy your delusions.


----------



## sedwin (Jan 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:



Please lock up American Citizens taking advantage of their first amendment rights?  Good job...for a Putin bot.

Try to at least act like an American citizen.  lmao


----------



## JGalt (Jan 24, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Bullshit. Feminism is the hatred of all things masculine, and the attempt masculate women.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 24, 2018)

No mental illness going on here. Not at all.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Feminism means the push for equality between men and women. So you don't want to walk side-by-side with your (heterosexual) mate. Got it. 
One of the greatest things that I ever saw in the annals of heterosexuality was an Animal Planet show filmed in the American desert by the late Australian naturalist Steve Irwin and his wife, Terry. He reached in between rocks and took out a rattlesnake, and reached back to hand it off to his wife. Of course, she scooped it up. Feminism means legal and social equality and that we folks have each other's backs through thick and thin. No betrayers allowed.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 24, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > These yeast-infected garbage of the female gender love to scream and yell about sexism, but by wearing a pussy hat, they're announcing to society: "I'm a walking c*nt."
> ...



Lol. So ridiculous!  But True! 
Conclusion: these are ridiculous specimens of human beings.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 24, 2018)

JGalt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



   No, on this one thing you are wrong my friend. It is self loathing which caused feminists to


Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



   Good God TV has rotted your brain.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




I claim bullshit. Women got the same rights men have on August 18, 1920 when they passed the 19th Amendment of the United States Constitution. You can no longer play the "victim", as you have the same rights any other American citizen has.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 24, 2018)

DOTR said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Jan 24, 2018)

DOTR said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



That's a large part of it. A small handful of self-hating and man-hating sexually dysfunctional lesbians have somehow convinced a segment of this country that they're not being treated fairly. That message was picked up and amplified by the left-wing progressive movement and the media


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> No mental illness going on here. Not at all.






Liberalism is a mental disorder!    ^^^


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2018)

Modern women being themselves in modern times?

I sometimes prefer they just harass me for sex instead of a really really serious relationship.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 25, 2018)

JGalt said:


> That's a large part of it. A small handful of self-hating and man-hating sexually dysfunctional lesbians have somehow convinced a segment of this country that they're not being treated fairly. That message was picked up and amplified by the left-wing progressive movement and the media



   My last three or four messages were garbled and some of the replies mixed together. I don’t know why. 
   What I was trying to say is that a feminists self loathing leads to the man hating. If you doubt that watch their reaction to little girls playing with Barbie dolls. 
   Somehow they have come to embrace not the idea of the beauty and the gifts of women, but instead the idea that masculinity is the better standard and locking women out of masculinity is unfair. 
   And that is where their resentment comes from. They consider femininity second class and demand to be accepted as masculine. Men achieve it naturally. Not fair!
   It has led to nothing but an epidemic of destroyed, broken, Prozac popping women who fail at the most basic of human endeavors...forming stable families.
   When free abortions are ranked higher than a supportive spouse in a supportive family environment you get the kind of lunacy you see today. 
   Thank God for cats huh?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Where do you guys get your bizarre pseudo-psychological theories? There has been no "epidemic" of "destroyed" women. Who is pumping out this stuff?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

JGalt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



*"Feminism is the hatred of all things masculine, and the attempt masculate women."*

Radical Militant Feminism is the hatred of all things masculine and feminine as being the norm, so they hate men and they hate feminine women and they prefer that men are diminished in society and taking that role in society is the masculine woman. You only have to look at these Radical Militant Feminists there is nothing feminine about them, they all look pretty masculine to the point that some look Transgender.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

DOTR said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



*"Good God TV has rotted your brain."*

Well it's that or it's the Meth and Crack that has rotted her brain.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> No mental illness going on here. Not at all.








^^^^ WTF am I looking at here?! This illustrates the Transgender thing I refer to in my previous comment, facially it looks male, it has no boobies, so it could be a man, there is nothing feminine about it also it needs to clean its teeth they are yellow, another thing about Radical Militant Feminists is they do not give a crap about personal hygiene. To the left of this thing look at that fat ugly bitch with the spectacles and wearing the lime green whatever, again looks like a man, they all look like men.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



^^^^


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

JGalt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Normal society just ignores them, I mean we are discussing them here at this forum but in RL I do not think that normal people sit around and give them a lot of thought it's more like who cares what these maniacs are screeching about, most people just laugh at them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Where do you guys get your bizarre pseudo-psychological theories? There has been no "epidemic" of "destroyed" women. Who is pumping out this stuff?



*"Where do you guys get your bizarre pseudo-psychological theories?"*

We have no bizarre pseudo-psychological theories, that would be you who has those, see below that I highlight.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Where do you guys get your bizarre pseudo-psychological theories? There has been no "epidemic" of "destroyed" women. Who is pumping out this stuff?


I can't seem to find any nice girls who are brave enough to make appointments for full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, simply because I am a guy and she is a girl.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Never touch the stuff. Reason and logic do not rot your brain. Neither does watching a show about animals that featured a wonderful heterosexual pairing between mutually cooperative, supportive, affectionate, loyal people who demonstrated the best in love and marriage.

steve terri irwin - Google Search:

steve terri irwin - Google Search:

Best mates!  

RIP, Steve!

You people are so negative about heterosexuality! Sniping, denigrating, stereotyping, backbiting. Yet you hate LGBTs, too. I'd like to see more _positive_ heterosexuals, not simply (and limply) trying to prove that they are heterosexual by hating LGBTs. This should not define us.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yup you sure did.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


*
"Reason and logic do not rot your brain."*

There is no reason or logic in anything you have commented, it's all a combination of Emotional Mumbo Jumbo mixed with  psychobabble.

*"I'd like to see more positive heterosexuals, not simply (and limply) trying to prove that they are heterosexual" *

I am married to a man, I have given birth to four children, I have nothing to prove therefore, these things illustrate I am Heterosexual.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

sedwin said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


Please lock up mentally ill people who are out of touch with reality and pose a threat to the rest of us. They are a drain on our resources and their anti social nonsense damages the fabric of society. Lock them up. Clear the streets.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Thank you for not being a degenerate lunatic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Thank you also for not being a degenerate lunatic.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You have only proven that you can function, biologically, as a heterosexual. I'm talking about the *quality* of relationships between heterosexuals. Anyone can get married and have kids while the marriage is based on some husband considering himself superior to his "submissive," "inferior" wife. Happens all the time, particularly in the shit cults. This is where heterosexuality descends into the toilet. 

If you two can each hold up one end of a python, as an extreme example, you know you've got it going on. When two elderly-appearing folks in sturdy shoes can come by bus here to DC to march against Nixon, each holding up one end of a banner that read "Maine wants no king!," as I saw as a kid, you just knew that they had it going on.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You apparently do not understand anything of relevance. Believe what you want to believe and be happy in your delusions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"If you two can each hold up one end of a python, as an extreme example, you know you've got it going on."*

This illustrates Heterosexuality?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The bond between men and women when they're doing it right; their relationship that is, not just their ability to have physical sex. Anyone can do that. I would bet (I cannot tell you for sure, of course) that Steve was right there in the labor/delivery room holding her hand each time that Terry gave birth to their child. I don't think that he was some boob off on the golf course at the time, being told that he had a son or daughter between holes, or off screwing some other woman, "preaching" some bibble nonsense, or drinking in a bar.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 25, 2018)

is it wrong to practice, "straddling options", with a lesbian couple?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Mr. Lucy has been there for all four kidlets birth, he has also taken at least ten months off his job for each baby, he also does not screw around with other women. Mr. Lucy is a Psychiatrist perhaps I should get him to read some of your comments and tell me what state he thinks someones mental health is in that makes such bizarro and nutty comments that you have posted in this thread about a topic you obviously know NOTHING about.

You are a fucking maniac, your idiotic and barely coherent posts illustrate you know ZERO about Heterosexual relationships or even know anything about women and men, your stupid comments about Heterosexual relationships say that you should just stick to munching on that carpet or whatever and screaming about how Heterosexuals and especially men are keeping Radical Militant Feminists lesbos like you repressed or whatever.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well, good. You and your mister have a successful, mutually supportive relationship. I am heterosexual who believes in positive relationships. What I am protesting is the amount of negativity in heterosexual relationships. The "preachers" in the shit cults that tell women to "submit" to their husbands, sex on demand, submit to rape, stay home, bring me my supper, don't run for public office, and the rest of this crap that these mentally diseased people are trying to lay on the sexes. Take a look around the comments on USMB that contain denigrating comments about women, particularly those who seek legal and social equality, asserting that women should "know" some sort of "place" in society, and referring to women's genitalia in the rankest and most objectifying of terms. the guys who do this are trying to kill off heterosexuality.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> sedwin said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




ZOMG THREE hundred posts of butthurt now about this here people's protest?  Tsk tsk.  Fascism is a one-trick pony:  "lock them up".  Exactly where this goof-ass thread started and still mired in the same hole.

This here march have been seriously effective, mustn't it.

Public protests, the expression of healthy democracy (which is why the fascisti hate it) are always breeding grounds for creativity.  My favourite sign of the moment:





Ten points to the first poster who knows the reference.  I bet Oosie does.

Honourable mention:






(Shoulda said "Grab America Back Again")​










​Now back to the OP for more toe-tappin' tunes from Fascist 101 like...

"Lock....beep... them....beep... up!"
"Where's... beep.... James Fields..... beep... when you need him?"
"Burn them... beep... at the ... beep.... stake!"

--- Back to you KG.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > sedwin said:
> ...



*"Ten points to the first poster who knows the reference. I bet Oosie does."*

Woody Guthrie who was a filthy Communist Agitator.

Woody Guthrie, 1941 he put on his guitar, here is the picture:






Also:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > sedwin said:
> ...








^^^^ Illustrating the mental illness, how does a uterus kill Fascists? Also as she is a Radical Militant Feminist she probably THANK GOD will not be reproducing, so her uterus is not relevant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"The "preachers" in the shit cults that tell women to "submit" to their husbands, sex on demand, submit to rape, stay home, bring me my supper, don't run for public office, and the rest of this crap that these mentally diseased people are trying to lay on the sexes." *

They are a minority Crazy Fringe who do not represent Mainstream Men, just like the Radical Militant Feminists are a minority Crazy Fringe who do not represent Mainstream Women.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Heroic spokesman for the common man Woody Guthrie is correct for ten points!  

--- which also invites this contemporary connection:

I suppose that Old Man Trump knows just how much racial hate
He stirred up in that bloodpot of human hearts
When he drawed that color line
Here at his Beach Haven family project

Beach Haven ain't my home!
No, I just can't pay this rent!
My money's down the drain,
And my soul is badly bent!
Beach Haven is Trump’s Tower
Where no black folks come to roam,
No, no, Old Man Trump!
Old Beach Haven ain't my home!

I'm calling out my welcome to you and your man both
Welcoming you here to Beach Haven
To love in any way you please and to have some kind of a decent place
To have your kids raised up in.

Beach Haven ain't my home!
No, I just can't pay this rent!
My money's down the drain,
And my soul is badly bent!
Beach Haven is Trump’s Tower
Where no black folks come to roam,
No, no, Old Man Trump!
Old Beach Haven ain't my home!​
---- Woody Guthrie, circa 1951, citing the discrimination policies of his landlord Fred Christ Trump, who would get sued decades later.  Fred Christ of course built his entire real estate/construction career from government money beginning in the New Deal in the 1930s, and of course constantly skimmed off a parasitic portion for himself, a parasitism he passed on to his progeny.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Simple.  It creates humans who resist them.

Technically both this sign, and Woody's and Pete's instruments should say, "kills fasci*sm*".


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Please have Mr. Lucy review her commentary. Please.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I dunno what that illustrates but I might pay money to see it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Who are the "mainstream men" and where are they? You might not remember the Paris peace talks and the importance of having a round table for discussion of differences. Congressional leaders need to hold some serious hearings at which female leaders could discuss the concerns of women in a respectful setting, people like Sandra Fluke, and the people who tried to deliver PP petitions to paul ryan, who ran away and called security instead of sitting down with this group's leaders and speaking to them about their concerns. If they can hold "hearings" in which every cult jerk in the land can voice his "opinion," where is the corresponding attention to female Americans? These types of morons just run away, hide, call security, make some moronic comment about "gals," because they refuse to refer to female adults as "women," as they properly should, or otherwise find ways of avoiding female Americans. I'm not too much into street theater, like dressing up as a vagina, but it seems that these male clowns need to get whacked with a 2x4 before they pay attention. They back away from intelligent conversation or open dialogue on issues that affect women. This is ever so childish. I'm looking for adult, serious men to come forward.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You need to stop /electing/ to be offended by things you appear, from my read, to be taking completely out of context.  It's on you, and your self-confidence, to resolve your apparent self-esteem issues, not others around you.  Here's some pointers from Psychologists:

Take responsibility for yourself. This is the first and most important ingredient in the self-confidence formula. You, and only you, can make new things happen in your life. If you wait for serendipity to provide you with good fortune, or with increased confidence, you’ll be waiting a long time. Realize that the path toward self-confidence is one that you will have to travel — no one else can do it for you.
Begin to experiment with life. Try something new. Go out to dinner alone. Take a class in an unfamiliar subject area. Teach yourself how to repair a toaster. Testing your abilities at new endeavors is a wonderful way to learn that you can rely on yourself.
Develop an action plan and implement it. Select one area for personal or professional development. Determine the action steps you will take to get there. Put these steps on a timeline. Now implement each step according to plan — no excuses. Every small step you take will be a great boost to your confidence!
Stick with it. When you take on a new challenge, stick with it. Self-confidence doesn’t come from each thing you attempt. If it did, one failed effort would bring you back to zero on the confidence scale. True confidence develops from an increasing belief that you can rely on yourself to take action and follow through, no matter what the result.
Act “as if.” If you put off taking action until you have confidence, you’ll never do it. In the field of psychology we have come to understand that by changing our behavior, we can change our feelings. So if you take action, and do so with a semblance of outward confidence, the inward, true feeling of confidence, will follow.
Find a mentor. Do you know someone who is confident and continues to take one new risk after another? Watch how they do this. Muster up the courage to ask them to meet you for coffee. Find out how they do what they do, and ask them for feedback about your action plan and implementation. Most confident people are happy to help. They remember the courage and effort it’s taken them to get where they are today.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Huh? I don't know what this psycho-babble is all about, and I hope that this was not directed at me. I was opining about men who run away from legitimate discussions of issues that impact women. The same thing happens with racial issues and issues regarding LGBT folks. I'm calling out those guys who run out the back door rather than face their responsibilities. Those who are cowards.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



There is no "legitimate discussions" every time it turns into a bunch of women whining about stuff that basically isn't real, but rather imagined in the minds of insecure women - who cannot, for example (see point one of the psychological tips,) come to grips with the reality that their personal decisions (career field choices, having/raising kids, etc) are why there is a disparagement between the pay of men and women - not gender.  They refuse to acknowledge that they individually do not have the personality, the skill set, the dedication, the drive to do certain jobs; like management.

These women also refuse to admit things like how they willfully take offence to words, not because the words are "insulting" but simply because its bias confirmation.  How many men do you know who are offended if you call them "guy"?  Almost none, because men don't play the emotional games that women do, and "these" women [third-wave feminists in particular] are particularly egregious in their intellectual dishonesty, as they pass on their bullshit to emotionally needy folks like you seem to be, and you lap it up because it is human nature to presume that problem isn't with yourself.  They do you a major disservice by letting you skate your responsibility for your own life and blame it on "men."  Ironic that the cowards are actually folks like you dear.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> You need to stop /electing/ to be offended by things you appear, from my read, to be taking completely out of context.



Yanno, coincidentally that's exactly what I told the OP of this thread, in entirely different words.

Meanwhile --- more signage:

I looooves this one:





(but he never surfs porn that is not his wife...)









​
Here's a twofer:


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



The running away of people like paul ryan has nothing, absolutely nothing, to do with my personal life. Unplanned, unwanted pregnancies are a fact of life for many Americans and much American worry. This is not an "emotional game."  Why pretend? Don't you live in the real world? We do not know why right-wing men run away. Is is nature or nurture? Again: round table discussions. Putting one's opinions and facts out in the middle of the table and discussing them coherently and honestly.

Off topic: Should I buy a dobro? I've always wanted one.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Off topic: Should I buy a dobro? I've always wanted one.



Yes.  It's illegal to steal them.  
Do you already play guitar?


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You're English is atrocious, JS

Paul Ryan didn't want to talk to the PP fruit loops because frankly they're trying to convince him to pay for murder - there isn't even a damned discussion to be had there if you have the intellectual honesty to think about it.

You want to have an "honest" and "coherent" discussion?  Really?  How about this one: Paul Ryan and the GOP [in general] aren't even making abortion illegal, they're just saying pay for it yourself.  Why are you demanding that /others/ be financially responsible for your unwanted pregnancy?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> We do not know why right-wing men run away.


Why would we want to stick around and have a conversation with some deranged feminist bag lady pushing a shopping cart?    .....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Does anybody remember the good old days, when we were teaching our children to take responsibility for their own feelings? When we taught children that nobody else is responsible for how they FEEL? That feelings are subjective, and begin and end with the person feeling them? Apparently all the lunatics today missed that whole lesson.


----------



## Deno (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please lock these people up:




liberals are so stupid.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic: Should I buy a dobro? I've always wanted one.
> ...


Yes. My 12th birthday present so many years ago, was a Gibson. I was allowed by my parents to choose. I was told by a repairman years ago in in Wheaton, Maryland that he had never seen a guitar like it. It's been many years with my guitars sitting in the closet, but I would so love to play again. And listening to people like Mark Knopfler reminds me of how one of those old music boxes, and when you wind it up, the ballet dancer comes out and twirls. Love that twinkling, delicate sound! Listen to songs likes like Dire Straits' _Romeo and Juliet. _The dobro to me sounds like a pure, mirrored music box. So delightful and delicate.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

Deno said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...



Yep, that's the word for inventing a country based on freedom of thought --- "stupid".  Clearly "lock them up" is much "schmarter".


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



It does seem like it sometimes. I mean, I don't have "emotions" like most folks with my syn (I "feel" in color) but Father was always hounding about responsibility and "sucking it up."  

I have a lot of respect for him now that I'm an adult because I know all of the childhood "trauma" and "drama" between us was for the greater good of teaching me lessons I'd need to be successful in life.  I often feel that the left suffers from a severe lack of that kind of historical "perspective" that you get when you actually grow up and become responsible.  Today's young adults, hell even middle-aged adults, never seem to grow up and they still think that childish games like twisting words around to mean other things is a meaningful resolution technique, or that screaming at the sky is useful in any way.  They seem to think that if they scream loud enough everyone will magically cave to their ridiculous demands (see the Dreamers blocking Disneyland, etc) or change laws of nature simply by yelling about it ~SMH~ They're so broken that I'm not even sure what we can do with them anymore.  Half the time I consider them lost causes, the other half I just end up getting called a racist/sexist/etc.  It's a no win situation I'm afraid ~sigh~


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Oh, we'll win. They'll either figure it out, or they're going to be warehoused.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Are we talking about the same instrument?

​


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 25, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


Exactly. And they are going to build an ark spaceship with their creativity.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It's not that simple and you know it.  We are going to have to deal with them, they're going to be running our businesses, our schools, our government...  

Sure we can try to vote for the Gen Z's, but they're about 10 years out yet.  There are a few well based young adults out there for sure, but I'm not so sure we can dodge that many mines.  I suspect we're going to have some trouble, I mean we're already seeing it; biased media and businesses, the rise of anarchists and "resistance", etc.  It's gonna get worse before it gets better I'm afraid.


----------



## Deno (Jan 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...





The guilty should be locked up..

And the stupid remain stupid.

“schmarter” You making fun of cry baby,

“got his kicked” chucky schumer?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


In "the good ole days," we did not even teach the children what they feelings actually were. These dumbshits didn't even bother to teach their girls the difference between raging hormones and love. With girls, when I was growing up, the adult morons weren't even bright enough to tell the girls to take a cold shower because their hormones were taking control of the situation. Carefully delineate the difference between natural sexuality of a physical nature and emotional "love" and the commitment that this entails.The vast difference between lust and emotional love must be emphasized, so that kids of both sexes "get it."


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



I think we're talking about different groups. I'm talking about the mentally ill. And they are running schools and government now..but not for long.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Stay away from children.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Why? We humans are on two tracks. One: the physical attraction between male and female who are in a heterosexual mode, something never explained by science? Track two: the emotional attractions that bind two people together. Hopefully, these two tracks meet at a crossroads, where attraction, humor, emotions prevail. why lie to children?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 25, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



^^^This is why we need mental hospitals.

Please Heavenly Father, don't let this disgusting pile of shit be a teacher.

But I guarantee you she is hovering around someone's kids. Whispering sweet nothings to them about cold showers *explaining* how sexual attraction works cuz she thinks their parents don't tell them enough about sex.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Nope.  I Germanized the word as a hint.  Probably one that sails clear over your pointed head.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Too tired. Going to sleep.

Brothers In Arms. Dire Straits:


----------



## Deno (Jan 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Yea, dip shit,

that was right up there with String theory.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



So you don't agree that love and lust are two different things and ought not to be confused, though it is easy to do so? You will be happy with the results of all the teenagers running off to bed, or the back seat of a car, convinced that they are in "love," and all the possible results of this? Were you ever actually a teenager, or did you skip that part?

Many parents are not telling their kids enough about sex. My own mother actually began her sex "talk" by mentioning the Virgin Mary. Years later I teased her that she began by referencing the only person in history who got famous by not doing "it." Fortunately, my favorite aunt was a military officer in the medical field. She was the one who realized that my mother, her older sister, was a bit "out there" and who gave me the _practical, realistic_ sex talk, which allowed me to negotiate my teenage/college years successfully. Teenagers are walking hormone factories. They need guidance. Why not explain to them just what they are going through instead of allowing them to walk around confused? Possibly getting pregnant, getting someone else pregnant, getting STDs, or getting into marriages before they have had a chance to sort out their futures? Kids are bombarded both with fairy-tale "romance" and "happily ever after" stories and with sexuality on a daily basis. Why not help them?

I think that you want teenagers to get into trouble. But then again, your other posts, in which you have just consistently denied the conclusions of the American medical establishment and substituted your own conclusions, suggest that you are seriously delusional.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata I don't believe "love" (in the way you describe it; like some kind of soul mate bonding or whatever) actually exists.  What exists as the "true stage" of marriage, and even parenting, is "commitment" - family duty, family honor, and family responsibility.  IMO, the idea of "soul mates" and the like is a major "flaw" in younger people, who will never find true happiness with a "partner" nor do they take proper "responsibility" for their family legacy.  Life isn't easy, family isn't easy, but they expect it to be and they are not trained in how to deal with that reality.  It's not about 'sex,' which is little more than a chemical release one can just as easily get from wanking off; it's about taking responsibility for yourself, and your family - being ready to take on the hardships and stresses of daily life, partnership, and teaching your kids to do the same.  

You're rambling about love and lust in one breath, about not teaching kids about sex in another, and demanding free abortions for "accidental pregnancies" in another.  Do you not see the disconnect here?  How can you argue for teaching kids about "love" (even as you would describe it) and yet not see that abortion is little more than a shirking of responsibility and a failure to respect "love" at it's base definition?  You blame the parent for not teaching them the difference, then allow the child to not learn from their mistakes, while also crying about "woman's rights" as though it actually matters to these people.  At some point you have to see that the entire argument being fed to you by pro-abortion activists is basically bullshit with no "principles" behind it; it's merely an extension of the "I want X" regardless off the consequences and if you don't give it to me I'll throw a tantrum.  There is little "substance" of any "moral value" to 90% of the arguments made by pro-choice groups; which invariably boils down to "this life means nothing to /me/ so /I/ have the right to murder it" at it's base.  IF there were any "moral value" to the argument, then there would be "honest" discussion about the rights of the fathers and other family members involved, but of course, all such "honest" discussions are forfeit to "women's rights" and "her body, her choice" with zero repercussions for "her choices" that caused the unwanted pregnancy in the first place. (Even if we except for rape, illness, etc.)  The hard reality, the honest reality, is that many, many people use abortion as a form of birth-control and when you cheapen the worth of babies like that you in-veritably cheapen the meaning of life itself; regardless of ones religious beliefs.  When human life becomes "meaningless" society suffers an indescribably deep wound, the individuals suffer as well, but I'll not get too deep into that as I've already probably typed more than this board typically handles.

{Also, for the record, I'm actually pro-choice in that I do not believe life starts until viability. I reference animals who kill their young because they are aware they cannot feed them, and I think it more "humane" to allow abortion than to force unwanted kids upon people who are clearly severely lacking in the responsibility necessary to raise kids properly. However, I also understand many folks' position that life begins at conception and I can respect that belief - and no, these folks are not all religious - that's just a left wing talking point and isn't "honest."  There is no true "solution" to the question of abortion and I don't think there ever will be - neither side is right, nor wrong, per-say, there is simply a fundamental disagreement about the nature of human life and reproduction.}


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"Teenagers are walking hormone factories. They need guidance. Why not explain to them just what they are going through instead of allowing them to walk around confused? Possibly getting pregnant, getting someone else pregnant, getting STDs, or getting into marriages before they have had a chance to sort out their futures? Kids are bombarded both with fairy-tale "romance" and "happily ever after" stories and with sexuality on a daily basis. Why not help them?"*

^^^^ We agree about this, I also refer to my below post in this thread that I post the other day:





Mental illness on parade aka "Women's March"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lysistrata I don't believe "love" (in the way you describe it; like some kind of soul mate bonding or whatever) actually exists.  What exists as the "true stage" of marriage, and even parenting, is "commitment" - family duty, family honor, and family responsibility.  IMO, the idea of "soul mates" and the like is a major "flaw" in younger people, who will never find true happiness with a "partner" nor do they take proper "responsibility" for their family legacy.  Life isn't easy, family isn't easy, but they expect it to be and they are not trained in how to deal with that reality.  It's not about 'sex,' which is little more than a chemical release one can just as easily get from wanking off; it's about taking responsibility for yourself, and your family - being ready to take on the hardships and stresses of daily life, partnership, and teaching your kids to do the same.
> 
> You're rambling about love and lust in one breath, about not teaching kids about sex in another, and demanding free abortions for "accidental pregnancies" in another.  Do you not see the disconnect here?  How can you argue for teaching kids about "love" (even as you would describe it) and yet not see that abortion is little more than a shirking of responsibility and a failure to respect "love" at it's base definition?  You blame the parent for not teaching them the difference, then allow the child to not learn from their mistakes, while also crying about "woman's rights" as though it actually matters to these people.  At some point you have to see that the entire argument being fed to you by pro-abortion activists is basically bullshit with no "principles" behind it; it's merely an extension of the "I want X" regardless off the consequences and if you don't give it to me I'll throw a tantrum.  There is little "substance" of any "moral value" to 90% of the arguments made by pro-choice groups; which invariably boils down to "this life means nothing to /me/ so /I/ have the right to murder it" at it's base.  IF there were any "moral value" to the argument, then there would be "honest" discussion about the rights of the fathers and other family members involved, but of course, all such "honest" discussions are forfeit to "women's rights" and "her body, her choice" with zero repercussions for "her choices" that caused the unwanted pregnancy in the first place. (Even if we except for rape, illness, etc.)  The hard reality, the honest reality, is that many, many people use abortion as a form of birth-control and when you cheapen the worth of babies like that you in-veritably cheapen the meaning of life itself; regardless of ones religious beliefs.  When human life becomes "meaningless" society suffers an indescribably deep wound, the individuals suffer as well, but I'll not get too deep into that as I've already probably typed more than this board typically handles.
> 
> {Also, for the record, I'm actually pro-choice in that I do not believe life starts until viability. I reference animals who kill their young because they are aware they cannot feed them, and I think it more "humane" to allow abortion than to force unwanted kids upon people who are clearly severely lacking in the responsibility necessary to raise kids properly. However, I also understand many folks' position that life begins at conception and I can respect that belief - and no, these folks are not all religious - that's just a left wing talking point and isn't "honest."  There is no true "solution" to the question of abortion and I don't think there ever will be - neither side is right, nor wrong, per-say, there is simply a fundamental disagreement about the nature of human life and reproduction.}



*"You're rambling about love and lust in one breath, about not teaching kids about sex in another, and demanding free abortions for "accidental pregnancies" in another.  Do you not see the disconnect here?  How can you argue for teaching kids about "love" (even as you would describe it) and yet not see that abortion is little more than a shirking of responsibility and a failure to respect "love" at it's base definition?  You blame the parent for not teaching them the difference, then allow the child to not learn from their mistakes, while also crying about "woman's rights" as though it actually matters to these people.  At some point you have to see that the entire argument being fed to you by pro-abortion activists is basically bullshit with no "principles" behind it; it's merely an extension of the "I want X" regardless off the consequences and if you don't give it to me I'll throw a tantrum.  There is little "substance" of any "moral value" to 90% of the arguments made by pro-choice groups; which invariably boils down to "this life means nothing to /me/ so /I/ have the right to murder it" at it's base.  IF there were any "moral value" to the argument, then there would be "honest" discussion about the rights of the fathers and other family members involved, but of course, all such "honest" discussions are forfeit to "women's rights" and "her body, her choice" with zero repercussions for "her choices" that caused the unwanted pregnancy in the first place. (Even if we except for rape, illness, etc.)  The hard reality, the honest reality, is that many, many people use abortion as a form of birth-control and when you cheapen the worth of babies like that you in-veritably cheapen the meaning of life itself; regardless of ones religious beliefs.  When human life becomes "meaningless" society suffers an indescribably deep wound, the individuals suffer as well, but I'll not get too deep into that as I've already probably typed more than this board typically handles."*

You also are correct about this, she has posted some very confusing comments that contradict each other and it's all a bit mixed up and I have commented many times that many people are using abortion as a means of contraception so I won't begin repeating myself again because my comments about that are in this thread and are in every thread we've had about this issue.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata I don't believe "love" (in the way you describe it; like some kind of soul mate bonding or whatever) actually exists.  What exists as the "true stage" of marriage, and even parenting, is "commitment" - family duty, family honor, and family responsibility.  IMO, the idea of "soul mates" and the like is a major "flaw" in younger people, who will never find true happiness with a "partner" nor do they take proper "responsibility" for their family legacy.  Life isn't easy, family isn't easy, but they expect it to be and they are not trained in how to deal with that reality.  It's not about 'sex,' which is little more than a chemical release one can just as easily get from wanking off; it's about taking responsibility for yourself, and your family - being ready to take on the hardships and stresses of daily life, partnership, and teaching your kids to do the same.
> ...



I'm afraid this is an issue with lefties, and perhaps younger adults who are still naive yet.  When you have no true "principles" on which to base your "beliefs" it becomes very easy to argue hypocrisy on any and all issues. The lack of "foundation" makes for a shaky house indeed.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



String theory was what I just posted about the dobro.  Glad you dug the music.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



None of my teenagers have *gotten into trouble*. I raised four..and some extras. 

And it's none of your business what parents tell their children about sex. It is not your job to *fill in the blanks* as you see it. That's not your job. It's not the job of the schools. It's solely the job of parents, and they have the right to raise their children as they see fit. 

The truth of the matter is, the families that have the most outside interference in child rearing are the parents who are raising the kids who get knocked up at 13, who have serial abortions, who are in prison. Leave the kids alone. Leave families alone. The social experiment and this concept of sex education as conceived of and taught by sociopaths and monsters like Kinsey, is an abject and criminal failure.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



And yet somehow it becomes _your _business to "lock up" other people expressing their concerns in a march.  
Funny how that works.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I feel sorry for your children. All of them, but particularly, the girls. You are a cult follower and probably have kept a cult household. This is evident. I just hope that you have not hurt anyone permanently with your pathetic sickness.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Teaching morals, responsibility and believing this should be left to parents is a cult? LOL no.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


She's one of the crazy degenerates who want to take children from Christian families, and turn them over to homosexual fosters to indoctrinate/sell/whatever.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Well she can try...it  would go badly for her but she can try


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



The phony "Christian" cult families are responsible for what they do. And most of the people calling themselves "Christian" today are a mockery of the Christian faith. They are laughable. But in the end, they sacrifice their own children. This is what is so sick. Go ahead. Abuse your children. It is the rest of society that pays in the end.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You're not pro child you're just anti Christian.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 26, 2018)

Christian families essentially operate from a Jesus was a great man and some bad people killed him so follow his teachings and do unto others....

Nothing scary there for the addled and purposeless Libs


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It's not abuse to teach them that depraved sex isn't a religion. 

It is abuse to groom children, however. You might want to think about that a little bit.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



She thinks all children should be groomed as homo toys.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You can always tell it's an anti religion loon. They continually throw that "phony Christian" out  there...while having no clue what a Christian is all about


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



*"Go ahead. Abuse your children."*

Stop with mentioning peoples children and parenting ability, you are on a fine line here bringing in someones family, it illustrates you have a lost an argument you never had to begin with, we have certain rules at this forum that the majority of people respect regardless of politics and that is that someones children and family are Off Limits and certainly accusing someone of abusing their children means that you are totally over the line.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


*Sordid Sorority of Putrid Princesses*

Follow the money, all of which is dominated by Daddy's Money.  Feminist leaders are rich girls who want to inherit without merit the same power and positions that for millennia only their brothers could.  This doubles the power of the "heiristocracy," which has no right to exist.

  As for emasculation, that too benefits the birth-supremacy ruling class, because girlyman weaklings won't stand up to them and unnaturally masculinized women are harmless disturbed freaks who make a cult of the Fortunate Daughters anyway.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I haven't read enough of her to know. Probably won't continue to either


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 26, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please lock these people up:
> ...


*Eggheads Get Henpecked
*
The scrambled theories that femininnies screech and preach can only come from academentia, where nerd professors are easy pushovers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Lysistrata is fucked up in the membrane, she has serious issues also with men in general read the below thread, especially her post # 10 and I responded to that with my post # 12 also the below is Race Relations/Racism which is Zone 2 and not Current Events Zone 3.

Race Card Played at Marxist Lesbian Rally


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


*Penis-Envy Piranhas*

Except for the Wiccan religion and its mother god, Hysteria.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Disturbing...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



She keeps screaming about other's children...I wouldn't let her near ours


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I cannot remember, does she have her own children has she commented I'm losing track of some things in this thread now it being so long 300 plus posts etc. If no no children of her own then like the other Radical Militant Feminists they should STFU about preaching about things they have no experience in and never will.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Even if she does have children, she can raise hers and we'll raise ours. Nobody is going to tell me how to do that


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 26, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > left wingers are total knuttjobs
> ...


*Bury Marbury*

A toxic SCROTUS, wallowing in its power over us, turned loose similarly inclined cliques to invade the public space.  A demonstration is not speech, it is trespassing.  All these freaks should be allowed to do is rent a hall and politely invite the public to attend.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*Aristophanes's Fat-Fanny Fans*

Just because men went on a sex strike against your sisterhood doesn't mean that frantic and unsatisfied cold fish can't fight all the wars they want.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



she's one of the fanatics who set up bakers and rush around indoctrinating and grooming children, and trying to change the narrative so that sex abuse ISN'T child abuse..but Sunday school is.

One of those. Like Bode or the self immoliator.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Jan 26, 2018)

I bet if you had been alive in 1919 you would have wanted these people locked up.  Dumb twit.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No mental illness going on here. Not at all.
> ...



*#I'mWithHerhim
*
You've given the FemDems their candidate for 2020—Chaz Bono!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


*A Bear Having Arms—For Lunch*

Another Nature Boy who shared everything with his woman was Timmy Treadwell.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 26, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



What today's phony "Christians" do is abuse their children. They groom their daughters for early sex and deny them education and the ability to design their own futures. What is so disgusting is that people who call themselves "mothers" teach this crap to their children. Anyone who is the mother to a daughter who remains uneducated at her early twenties and has two, three, four kids already, married or not, should hang her head in shame for her failure as a mother.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Whaaa?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



We teach our children abstinence and responsibility. You have failed

Oh and our three oldest are honor students


----------



## JGalt (Jan 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Yeah, that's pretty much what I thought when I read her post. Like "Where did that come from?"


----------



## Deno (Jan 26, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I was talking about you saying you Germanized the word as a hint.

Probably one that sails clear over your pointed head.

I do like the dobro though..


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Well congratulations.  Good to know you like _some _damn thing after all this whining.


----------



## Deno (Jan 26, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I'm WINNING...

You're whining...


----------



## theliq (Jan 26, 2018)

skye said:


> late to the Parade...but yes those poor low IQ women.....those losers....those communists scum of women....
> 
> they should all be interned.
> 
> what pieces of crap they are.


Many are smarter than you and I Skye,So what does that make me!!!!!!!!Crikey you know how to hurt....lol  st


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 27, 2018)

Sheesh. What a bunch of weirdos. 

Hold up an example of a great, healthy marriage, and get dumped on for it. 

Recommend that teenagers be taught how the two versions of the human body work, what measures are available to prevent unwanted pregnancies and the spread of STDs, and get dumped on for it.

Recommend that teenagers be taught the difference between love and lust so they don't get caught up in their hormonal urges, the romantic blather that makes up so much of our fiction, or the half-naked nonsense that permeates our culture, including the T&A gyrating of "cheerleaders," and end up in the back seat of somebody's Chevy, and get dumped on for it. 

Recommend that teenagers be taught to understand their urges and surroundings, take control of their own lives and stand independent, and get dumped on for it.

Recommend that girls be taught to avoid being gamed by male supremacists, many of whom are active in the cults, and go for decent guys instead, and get dumped on for it.

If abstinence is your thing, there is nothing stopping you from teaching it. This practice is not antithetical to fully informing one's children about what they will face and the ways to cope with it.

Like I have said, I was so fortunate to have had a third parent, a lieutenant colonel, who stepped in when my flighty mom couldn't handle it (I remember being at the Vatican with her, St. Peter's, and then took her down here to see her beloved pope, who reminded her of her father). My beloved aunt always said that "JC" was always at her shoulder, whether patching up our boys at camps in Vietnam , in the OR, or running USAF emergency rooms stateside. It was the strength that she instilled in me that allowed me, as a 20-something, to kick a guy out the door, who had already had sex with my three compatriots in our "gang of four," when he maneuvered to get me alone as his "perfect fourth."

Please, all of you, teach the children strength, knowledge, wisdom so that they may thrive as strong, independent adults.

BTW: any use of terms like "homo," "faggot," "******" signals that the person using this language is NOT a fan or follower of JC. Likewise, a person who surrenders his or her daughter to the likes of Bill Gothard and his sympathizers, or who believes in the "Danvers statement" is not a JC follower.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The inevitable is now happening, btw the same inevitable is happening in the majority of Western nations that normal Mainstream peoples are saying STFU and GTFO to the Perverted and Morally Bankrupt LGBTQ Crowd, the below polling for a top LGBTQ Lobby Group the figures are very encouraging and suggest that within another few years 80% of normal mentally and sexually healthy peoples will also be saying STFU and GTFO to the LGBTQ Perverts, there is nothing normal about this twisted and psychologically fucked up lifestyle they CHOOSE to lead and demand that EVERYONE accept as being normal and healthy at no point in Western history has the promotion of a mental illness EVER been accepted by Mainstream society as something that should be ACCEPTED as a lifestyle CHOICE to teach children and teenagers and have pushed into peoples faces. The ONLY Rights that the LGBTQ Crowd should have are the SAME Rights that Western nations give to ALL peoples who are mentally ill and that is to get them off the street and into Psychiatric Institutions to be given the psychological help they need which would include medication and therapy.

Of course we all knew that the pendulum would swing toward our side and it has, in a few years it will be complete and then the LGBTQ Crowd better be careful because payback is going to be a bitch and they must be forced to pay severely for attempting to pervert children and teenagers via Sex Education in schools where children are taught that anal sex is normal and healthy and that a boy can have a vagina and periods and that a girl can have a penis and there is no such thing as Gender and that Gender is a state of mind etc, the LGBTQ Crowds time of ABUSING children and teenagers minds is coming to and end and it WILL come to an end. 








Americans are less comfortable with LGBTQ people now than they were


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sheesh. What a bunch of weirdos.
> 
> Hold up an example of a great, healthy marriage, and get dumped on for it.
> 
> ...



^^^^ Do you have children? Yes or No simple response.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


*Rodhamist Roadkill*

Wine is made from grapes, whine is made from sour grapes.


----------



## Deno (Jan 27, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I love wine made of liberal tears.....


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Take a look at your own avatar, then take a look at mine.  Tell me which one's "winning".

SMH


----------



## Deno (Jan 27, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Mine Wins by a land slide...

Yours looks like a pile of poop.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



That's the President of an entire continent.  A bigly one too.  Bow before me.

Yours looks more like _in_continent.  And oh yeah nice hat.


----------



## Deno (Jan 27, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Is any of that supposed to make sense?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



See what I mean?





​Although, to be fair, that is the entire purpose of this thread, innit.


----------



## Deno (Jan 27, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You do know that charlie is a flaming liberal....

Great example of you liberals...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## mamooth (Jan 27, 2018)

The March for Life, 100K.

Womens' march, 600k, Just in DC.

That is, the liberal women kicked the asses of the crying conservatives hard.

Hence, the butthurt here from Trump's weepy beta-brigades.

What is it about conservatism that turns any normal human being into a perpetually-whining wimp?


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > late to the Parade...but yes those poor low IQ women.....those losers....those communists scum of women....
> ...



Talk for yourself!

thank you.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




  Welcome to the Monkey House Lysistrata. How long before the numbness wears off?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 27, 2018)

mamooth said:


> The March for Life, 100K.
> 
> Womens' march, 600k, Just in DC.
> 
> ...



Does anyone take this crackpot loon serious?

If 600,000 of loons wearing pussy hat's showed up we're fucking doomed.


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


LOL,I was showing a little humility in a morass of Femme Crazies,I actually Skye was being Sarcastic but it flew over your Tam,...I mean why would anyone want to Parade like that with a Mammoth V'gina like that...I don't know...like me going around putting my Penis in front of unsuspecting peoples faces.....just sayin


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


WHY all this Lib/Con bullshit all the time.......your politik is myopic


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




speak English brother,,,

you know what ..I might like you...

but I am not sure where you come from ok? I have my doubts about you

sorry


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




also might add to you

Australia hates totalitarian shit ....left wing shit  ok?   GET IT?

Enough said ok?


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


errrrrrr....WHAT ARE YOU SAYING NOW......Aussie,Aussie,Aussie.....What else could I be ?????????steven


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I don't know lol

Aussie from Lebanon LOL?

joking of course


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


As an authority of sorts you are Sadly wrong,wrong,wrong.......TOTALITARIAN NO WE DON'T ABIDE.....Someone like Trump we would NEVER VOTE FOR.....As for socialist/Labour Governments WE HAVE HAD PLENTY,BOTH Labour and conservatives here are NOT miles apart and both treated with respect who ever gets Elected..........unlike your Country,where you seem to detest each other.........Here the Governments work for the people NOT FOR THEMSELVES.....Where you get the idea that we hate Left OR Right Wing Shit>>>>>>has more to do with your strange perception of a Country and people you know little about.........Obviously Skye...STEVE


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

GOD BLESS DONALD TRUMP!


*That's all i will say to you theliq*


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


There is much Gleaned by you comment,all peoples are welcomed here,from England,South Africa,Africa,China,Japan,Israel,Syria,Iraq,Iran and even America...WE DO NOT DESCRIBE FOLK LIKE YOU DO,FROM THEIR PLACE OF ORIGIN,IE IRISH AMERICANS,JEWISH AMERICANS,LATINO'S,KOREAN AND SO ON........Here EVERYONE IS CALLED AN AUSTRALIAN....It breeds inclusiveness and Welcome.........Unlike your neck of the Woods


Racism,Gender etc., IS NOT TOLLERATED IN THIS HARMONIOUS LAND


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




And I answer to you again

GOD BLESS PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP ......may Australia follow may Europe follow on the same path as USA

GOD BLESS  and shows the way to the rest of the world as it did to USA


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> GOD BLESS DONALD TRUMP!
> 
> 
> *That's all i will say to you theliq*


With absurd statements like that,I wish you hadn't said anything....to be honest.....he is a divider of people in his own country and trying to be in the rest of the world.......he would be one of the most UNGODLY PEOPLE ON EARTH,That is all I need to say to you Skye 40539


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > GOD BLESS DONALD TRUMP!
> ...




I have no more to say to you

No more .

Bye


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


What,Touching up Women and worse by his own admission,telling Americans he was going to make America Great Again!!!!!!After using Ilegals to build his project and using Chinese,Korean or Japanese STEEL.....Lying consistently to the American public,HYPOCRICY,Feather Bedding the Ultra Rich at the expense of middle America.....Still awaiting his Tax-Returns for the past 10 Years or more..............Australia have better taste,The Brits will Lynch him etc,.

Out of 360 million souls in the States is this the best you can do????????????Hopeless


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

what a moron ^

sorry but it's the truth


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Shows the typical mentality of a Trump Lemming,when the going gets tough.......deny and run away....................


----------



## theliq (Jan 27, 2018)

skye said:


> what a moron ^
> 
> sorry but it's the truth


That's Cool at least I don't lie..................and know who I am and we are......Adieu


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



No

it's just that I will not hear any more negativy against President Trump!

he is a hero I respect him and admire him to the very end.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2018)

mamooth said:


> The March for Life, 100K.
> 
> Womens' march, 600k, Just in DC.
> 
> ...


More like, conservative women do more than march around in pussy hats and vagina suits making a mockery of or embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Deno (Jan 28, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Because this is what the left has made it…

Liberals just aren’t used to any resistance.


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


You know Deno,people like you are just too uneducated and narrow minded to progress in life,like your Master you just hate other Americans and do not speak of them as equals but just Slagg them off at will,you and Trump are well suited both ignorant and devisive.....Yet your great Furher says he is a Genius,Yeah Hitler and Stalin and Pol-Pot....thought the same,what strange creatures you Trumpites are,maybe a modern reincarnation of the Neanderthals,methinks


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2018)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


FCUK TRUMP TO THE VERY END....HERO!!!!!!!!!MY ASS


----------



## Deno (Jan 28, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




I must admit I am surprised you didn’t call me a Racist….

While I don’t have any college education I would be willing to

Wager that I have progressed further in life than you if

the yardstick is property and money.

I do hate those that I see destroying America.

President Donald J. Trump has outsmarted you Butt Hurt

liberals at every turn. Trump could cure every know

disease known to man and you would find fault with it.

You libtards have morphed into Nazis….

By the way Mr. Educated Dip Shit….

It’s Fuhrer not Furher…

And Divisive is spelled with an I not an E…

Where did you go to School?

Dick Brain U……………….


----------



## Deno (Jan 28, 2018)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




President Donald J. Trump is

Making America Great Again

By Spanking liberal Ass Day In and Day Out.​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



^^^^ The below graph to illustrate, also because the Leftist Maniacs only accept Far Left sources Note: Mother Jones also Note: The poll conducted by the Organisation for Sexual Perverts and Sexual Deviants aka GLAAD, in just ONE YEAR the numbers are going in the right direction the HEALTHY direction AWAY from the Sexual Perverts and Sexual Deviants to the rate of 2-3% in EVERY category and at that rate next year it should be another 5% and the next year 10% as the Western world begins to put the freaks back in their place either indoors and STFU and/or in a mental institution where they used to be put for more than one hundred years, like with_ everything _else NORMAL SOCIETY is going to _win_ this war against the Leftist Maniacs.

Mainstream Society does NOT want to see this and especially does NOT want children subjected to the sordid LGBTQ Agenda.






Comfort with gays ticks down slightly in 2017


----------



## Pogo (Jan 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



He certainly has made no secret of his orange disdain for the Constitution --- you know that shining document of Liberalism on which this country is based and which he took an oath to "preserve, protect and defend" --- which he apparently heard as "pervert, detest and end".


----------



## Deno (Jan 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Give me one example of Trumps disdain for the Constitution...

Bet you can't....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



The American Leftists hate the American Constitution especially your First Amendment which they only like provided NOBODY comments anything that offends them which things that offend them are ANYTHING they do NOT AGREE with and also your Second Amendment if you did not have your Second Amendment you would already be on the way to Absolute Tyranny which is why you have that Amendment to make sure you do not fall to Absolute Tyranny, the Leftists being Leftist Fascist Totalitarians would like America ruled via Antifa Methods and all Americans at the mercy of a dangerous Tyrannical Government who would not give a crap about the peoples....Eric Blair "1984" played out in Real Time in Real Life.


----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




I agree with that!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



You lose.

​
You must be new here.  I've posted that like fifty times now.

You want more?  I know you only asked for "one".  How 'bout the Eighth Amendment?  How 'bout the Fourteenth?

How 'bout the Fifth?

>> Thanks to the right to equal protection under the law guaranteed by the Fifth Amendment, courts are rightly very suspicious of any law or government policy that singles out groups of people united by a core characteristic, like race or religion. Therefore any law passed or policy pursued by a Trump administration that specifically subjects Muslims to heightened suspicion, surveillance, or special registration because of their religion would be met by the courts with a heightened degree of scrutiny.

Judges do so with good reason. It’s worth remembering that the New York City Police Department program didn’t just alienate people from law enforcement — it also made for bad policing. In fact, NYPD Police Commissioner Bill Bratton has admitted that no actionable intelligence came out of a core component of the Muslim surveillance program. In its settlement of an ACLU lawsuit against the program, the city of New York explicitly recognized that law enforcement can do its job without resorting to discriminatory practices.
Thanks to the right to equal protection under the law guaranteed by the Fifth Amendment, courts are rightly very suspicious of any law or government policy that singles out groups of people united by a core characteristic, like race or religion. Therefore any law passed or policy pursued by a Trump administration that specifically subjects Muslims to heightened suspicion, surveillance, or special registration because of their religion would be met by the courts with a heightened degree of scrutiny. <<


Easiest post answer all day.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 28, 2018)

Paying special attention to the segment  that has carried out harm and vowed more is of course the right way to go.
Emotional drivel about "not all are bad" is for feelings dominated dummies


----------



## Deno (Jan 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You are so full of Shit...

I knew you couldn't come up with any examples.....


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


I am a self made man,I don't use spellcheck cannot be bothered BUT you knew what I mean't......Wealth,my yardstick is not money but if you treat people the way you should money tends to come along....I own a Farm,sheep and wheat,export sheep and goats milk to Asia,have a company employing 304 staff on 3 continents....gave each of my children a HOME WHEN THEY REACHED 25 YEARS OF AGE,HAVE 4 IN TRUST FOR MY GRANKINDER WHEN THEY REACH THE SAME AGE...have a nice 450 sq home,pool etc(actually the better half owns it) pay my tax,support deserted mothers and their children,drug rehabilitation centres,overseas children ..Land holdings,with Water Licence awaiting development.I could go on but you mentioned it otherwise I would not....I started with US$ 500.....not bad for a guy that you think is a Liberal Head Butt Dip Shit.....I inherited nothing as my Mother was widowed at the age of 28 with six children...but her wonderful  teaching and nurturing set me and my siblings up for life.......I never take a backward step...to me you are a Gullible Trumpite...Very Sad Indeed...steve...Why would I call you a Racist because I don't see that in you at all Deno,you seem a reasonable person despite your love of Trump ...and I'll take your Dick Brain comment as a compliment LOL


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Hi Lucy,statistics are just that,these things have been going on for millennia,and are a minute % in society......You would do better,joining me in the fight against children being sexually exploited by so called members of society...ie the church,institutions,teachers and so on......Gays are Gays I have no problem with adults making their own choices,anyway Gays tend to be excellent members of society,STOP demeaning them and concentrate on worthwhile endeavours...you are better than that Lady Lucy.....steve


----------



## Deno (Jan 28, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




I can believe you own sheep....

But the rest sounds like bull shit...


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


You don't have to believe anything.......BUT your weakness is that you BELIVE THAT COMPULSIVE LIAR DONALD TRUMP.....THE WORLDS BIGGEST BULL SHIT ARTIST....your priorities are Fcuked...steve


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...



Self-proclaimed feminist stars keep attacking Sarah Sanders for her looks
Melania Trump attacked for reciting 'The Lord's Prayer' at campaign rally





Paul Joseph Watson on Twitter


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't resort to single syllables in my arguments with women.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Look at these three 'he-men'.
> ...


It's funny you should bring up slaves. 

The left maintains that a woman's primary function is to function as a vagina.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > left wingers are total knuttjobs
> ...



No, they're nutjobs for thinking the most important role of a woman is to provide sex to those who want sex without consequences, and to vote for abortion on demand..which exists to facilitate the abuse of women.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## danielpalos (Jan 29, 2018)

Any women want to be friends simply for the free full body massage and wax?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


*To Be Is to Obey.  Submission and Silence.*

BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 29, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


 I don't give a shit about Sandra "not far from trash daddy" Sanders. She knows how to lie and mislead because her daddy taught her. She should be at home spreading her legs for her husband on demand, according to the cult he taught her in. 
As for melania, why would she be reciting prayers at a campaign rally? Why would she do that?I won't call her names, but she needs to go think somewhere. I don't know anything about her, except that she  came to this country and made her living mostly naked. But she has willingly "married" and *actually has had sex *with a guy who is a known whore, adulterer, sexual pervert, as well as a conman, a fraud, and possibly a traitor. I don't think that either of these women have any self respect. They both are just too pathetic.


----------



## Deno (Jan 29, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




I believe in results, not bullshit.

Trump is doing just what I want him to....

Spanking liberal ass....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



That is the sort of violent, sexist rant we have come to expect from the criminal degenerate left when they describe women who promote an ideology that doesn't protect pimps, child molesters and human traffickers.






‘Rape Melania’ sign at anti-Trump protest draws strong rebuke, sparking Twitter trend


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


O Deno,I actually quite like you,let us just say we agree to disagree on the Divisive (which is spelled with an I and not an E...LOL) Furher sic Trump...but we both live in a Free World and at least can have our own opinions,thank goodness.......steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Errr,methinks you need to speak to your Great Leader on his admissions of touching up and worse of treating women........NOW before you make more posts which exemplifies Trumpite Lemmings like you...which makes you look like an ig no rant fool


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 29, 2018)

theliq said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Nothing he has said or done comes even close .The fact that you can't discern that is how I know you are damaged goods.


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Tramp/opps Trump is the Classic Touch Up Merchant,by his own admission,what does that make YOU...not much other than a Trump Groupie<FACT


----------



## Deno (Jan 29, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





I must be slipping or maybe you are drinking….

But I agree we can drink a toast to that…

Without getting all mushy, thanks and back at you.


----------



## theliq (Jan 29, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


No drink too early LOL,Mushy Deno,F*** No,but I am starting to like you, on reflection,despite the abuse I have given you...I like those who give as good as they get...........so lets move forward with respect...steve


----------



## Pogo (Jan 29, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





---- Linkie?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Nobody ever said this except you. The phrase "abortion on demand" means nothing, since nothing can be done to anyone physically, from dentistry to colonoscopy to any other procedure without the patient signing his or her consent, the exception being if the patient is cold out in the ER. I had stomach surgery over a year ago. It was "on demand." I had to sign consent forms up the wazoo.

It's the cults who insist that women provide sex at the will of men. They teach that women are men's toys; that once a guy finds a woman stupid enough to marry him, he gets what he wants all the time, and the trash cults teach this to their girls.

Why do you keep insisting that women who choose to have an abortion are somehow abused? Women make up their own minds as to whether to continue a pregnancy or not. This is the point. Would you rather that some guys force a woman to continue a pregnancy that she does not want? Who in the hell are these guys? Why would their will supersede hers?


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Poor Mrs Trump seems nice and whilst pregnant with Barron...old Dick Faced Trump was liq ing out Porn Star Stormy Daniels.....What a President NOT


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Well he had distain for his wife whilst she was pregnant with Barron......Old Dick Face Trump was busy liq..ing out Porn Starlet Stormy Daniels,so I am informed

What a man NOT.....What a president.........NOT>>>Like a lot of men in his position(excuse the Pun),he has a below WAISTLINE MENTALITY...I understand the Lady in question received US$130,000...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2018)

And Clinton was getting blow jobs. So? What they do in their private lives is nobody's business. Clinton did great as POTUS, in my opinion. So is Trump.


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> And Clinton was getting blow jobs. So? What they do in their private lives is nobody's business. Clinton did great as POTUS, in my opinion. So is Trump.


Hardly Presidential but then some people enjoy SLAGGERY in the public domain,maybe you are one of them???????????


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And Clinton was getting blow jobs. So? What they do in their private lives is nobody's business. Clinton did great as POTUS, in my opinion. So is Trump.
> ...


Not sure what slaggery is, but if I remember correctly..you are australian. Since when is it your business what americans think or do?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



What many of the people posting here on this thread don't seem to understand is the concept of "volition," of people making choices according to their own free will and beliefs, particularly female people. I don't know this Melania, and why she did what she did. If she was not coerced, I do not care. I certainly would not support the assertion that she should be sexually assaulted. However, I do question her reasoning in reciting a sectarian prayer during a campaign rally. 

Here, in the U.S., we seem to have a bizarre wedding between the "religious" beliefs of some our citizens and the far-right Republican Party. I understand how this arose, but it should not ever have been allowed to occur. Please don't ever allow this to happen in Australia! Or any other country, for that matter. This has screwed up the U.S.A. big time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 30, 2018)

I agree with the general message of infrastructure, science, education and maintaining the safetynet...But making it based on sex is fucking stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> And Clinton was getting blow jobs. So? What they do in their private lives is nobody's business. Clinton did great as POTUS, in my opinion. So is Trump.



I agree 100% with you on this!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2018)

Even after I was rude to you? Hmmm. Now I feel bad.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Abortion on demand functions specifically to protect men from the consequences of their actions and to keep women eternally ready for sex. The industry exploits desperate and abused women for $$ which is tgen funneled into political campaigns that protect porn, racketeering and sex trafficking industries. btw sixty percent of abortions are the result of coercion. But the disgusting pigs who promote it don't care. They help coerce women and girls into risking their lives for the purpose of killing their babies.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Back up the idea that 60 percent of abortions are the result of coercion. This is BS. The AMA, the American College of Obstetrics and Gynocology, and other medical associations have already said that the abortion procedure is low risk. You are an absolute idiot if you think that most of the people who elect to have an abortion are into porn, racketeering, or sex trafficking. Stop listening to male supremacist whores like dobson and perkins. You are brainwashed and it shows by your continuing to market this sort of fabrication. These whores have you all emotionally wound up. Women do this of their own accord, but whores like dobson and perkins try and market it, because of selfishness, as taking away the rights of women, when it is, in fact, the opposite. You have bought into their line of bullshit, hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


>


I prefer nice girls in blue a minidress, on a bluemoon, who insist friends don't let friends go home with blue balls on a blue moon, simply because of Tradition.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


*Ravi Clone*

You're cute when you're jealous.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Low risk doesn't mean no risk. It kind of depends on who the butchers are.

And yes, 60 percent are coerced.

There, that's out of the way. 

And I didn't say the victims of the abortion industry..aka desperate and vulnerable women, are *into* porn or racketeering. I said they are the victims of racketeers (PP and the porn industry giants) who use abortion to prolong their money making capability.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

"The study concluded, "Women with abusive partners are substantially over-represented among abortion patients."

"A 2010 Guttmacher study found that more men than is commonly acknowledged exert "reproductive control" over their girlfriends and wives. Among women with abusive partners, more than 70% reported that their partners used verbal threats, physical aggression or birth control sabotage to force her to become pregnant, to abort or, in a surprising number of cases, both."

Men influence abortion decisions, too: Column


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



And yes, 60 percent are coerced.​
That is NOT "out of the way." You have never proved any of your assertions. You will remain stupid enough to believe this shit because you do not understand the concept of people making their own decisions. There is no abortion "industry" except in the warped minds of your "lovers" like frankie graham, tony perkins, dobson, duggars, etc. You choose to be a slave to trashy men who are into sexual dominance. There is nothing more to be said. Sad that you do not understand the notion of free will and choose to be a slave to a sexual dominant. At least _Fifty Shades of Crap_ was a bit more honest than the cult guys. The people whom I've known who had abortions had them of their own free will, but you slave types don't understand the concept of free will. Normal heterosexuals don't respond like you do.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




I've proven all my assertions. 

My guess is you helped coerce the people you know who have had abortions.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

"A phenomenon which emerged among fifty-three respondents (74%) was male
reproductive control which encompasses pregnancy-promoting behaviors as well as
control and abuse during pregnancy in an attempt to influence the pregnancy outcome."

"Once pregnant, male partners resort to behaviors that threaten a woman if she
does not do what he desires with the pregnancy."

"Even when men had not used contraception to avoid an unintended pregnancy, there were situations in which men demanded abortions oncetheir partners became pregnant. Some men threatened to hurt the woman with theintention of bringing about the end of the pregnancy.
Respondent (R): He sat there and was like, "If you don't get it done, I'm throwing
you down the steps, or I'm doing something!"

https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/pdfs/pubs/journals/socscimed201002009.pdf


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I only found out afterwards. You have "proven" absolutely nothing. You are always talking crazy about the subject of abortion. You want to be a slave, be a slave. So be it. Kiss your little boys and give in to their demands. Enjoy what happens in your bed with your lovers.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

The baby killers deny there is such a thing as coerced abortion. They lie because they are hiding the fact they exploit and abuse women for money. 

"...when it comes to legislation to prevent coerced abortion, abortion proponents trivialize the problem as a “myth,” as Think Progress’s Tara Culp-Ressler recently put it in her article “Anti-Choice Activists Use Myth of ‘Coerced Abortion’ to Push for Restricting Women’s Rights.” A legislative counsel for NARAL Pro-Choice Texas recently described a proposal to protect women forced to experience abortion as “creating a problem where none exists to push yet more abortion legislation . . . that is not needed.”

"The use of force and domestic violence to compel abortion is a widespread problem, especially in the domestic sex-trafficking industry and sometimes within families. But control can — and is — exerted without the use of violence in a multitude of ways. We use “coercion” to denote the process by which partners, family members, or others in a woman’s community selfishly pressure her to undergo an abortion she does not want."
Hidden Abuse of Women: Coerced Abortions


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You're just another disgusting  reprobate who thinks women are slaves.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

"The best estimates indicate that somewhere between 30 to over 60 percent of women seeking abortions in the United States do so under pressure—from the father of her child, her parents, her family members, friends, or employer.[1]"

"One study shows that up to 64 percent of women who had undergone an abortion reported that they were pressured to do so.[2]"

https://lozierinstitute.org/new-michigan-laws-deter-punish-coerced-abortion/


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Felt pressured by others ...American = 64 percent. 

Induced abortion and traumatic stress: A preliminary comparison of American and Russian women


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

30.5 percent of women report health complications after abortion. 

Induced abortion and traumatic stress: A preliminary comparison of American and Russian women


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Liesrav thinks women being forced to get abortions is funny.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> "The best estimates indicate that somewhere between 30 to over 60 percent of women seeking abortions in the United States do so under pressure—from the father of her child, her parents, her family members, friends, or employer.[1]"
> 
> "One study shows that up to 64 percent of women who had undergone an abortion reported that they were pressured to do so.[2]"
> 
> https://lozierinstitute.org/new-michigan-laws-deter-punish-coerced-abortion/



This Charlotte Lozier is exactly what? What are Michigan, and other states, doing to "protect" women from being _coerced _to continue their pregnancies? Do tell me.
What about the states that coerce pregnant people who choose abortion to attend religious indoctrination sessions as a condition of obtaining an abortion? All or these "counseling centers" that the states force people seeking an abortion are cult religious centers. Why should the states force "counseling" on people who already have made up their minds? Even if this is acceptable, which it is not because no level of government should be allowed to force a person to discuss her personal business with a third government-selected party, how come these states don't make available "counseling" that a person can pick according to their individual beliefs? 
You apparently do not want to recognize the social pressures and family pressures assembled to coerce women into continuing pregnancies they don't want by men, families, religious cults.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "The best estimates indicate that somewhere between 30 to over 60 percent of women seeking abortions in the United States do so under pressure—from the father of her child, her parents, her family members, friends, or employer.[1]"
> ...


It's hard to do anything when the people protect the sex, human trafficking, and dead baby industries.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I can't help your mental state.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Ah, more female love. Women who don't submit to abortion are stupid, crazy, whores. They're supposed to support and defend human trafficking and the dead baby industry.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 30, 2018)

Why do so many Americans hate women ?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 30, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do so many Americans hate women ?


Yeah, the way we treat them like second class citizens, make them wear clothing that covers their entire body and, don't let them go out without their husbands, prosecute them when they get raped, and when they REALLY piss us off, behead them and pop it onto the internet.

I don't know.  We're sick here.  Stipulated.
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 30, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many Americans hate women ?
> ...


Bit of over reaction there Mac. There is a place between the extremes.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 30, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


If that's the case, why did you use the word "hate"?

And why did you limit it to America?

Just kidding, I know why.  Those were rhetorical questions.
.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 30, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do so many Americans hate women ?



^^^^ TT of course has no problem with the way Islam treats women.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 30, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Im just responding to the comments on this thread. I would expect to see them in a backward society. America should be better than that.


----------



## Deno (Jan 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Your liberal Butt Hurt is but a Fart in the wind....

All the while Trump keeps kicking your asses..............

Seventy something new Federal Judges...

Another Supreme Court Judge or two...

We will own your asses for the next 30 years....

We will see how you like the Courts Legislating.


----------



## Deno (Jan 30, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do so many Americans hate women ?




Maybe it’s because of the way you liberals

degrade them in the movies and pop culture.


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Unlike you we not only have an internal view of politik BUT a world view,which is very important in todays Global Economy and Society....That you and your Country has become only inward thinking ..does not mean the rest of the world has to be so myopic and negative and dare I say it confrontational...Listen,no one these days are really listening to Trump and his backward America.......but still we have to be on guard to the potential negative excesses of your weird Government at present.....more over I don't need to be told anything by a slagg like you.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many Americans hate women ?
> ...


Or how they maintain their only value is their vagina.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You need something. When was the last time you spoke any sense?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



He's in _Australia_, Dumbass.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many Americans hate women ?
> ...


----------



## Deno (Jan 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





I think you replied to the wrong post Dumb Ass.

If not, you are a bigger Dumb Ass than I thought.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Nope, right post.  It's right there on his avatar.  Dumbass.


----------



## Deno (Jan 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Go back to playing with your dinky...........

You suck at this....


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


You been on the PISS or what Deno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Better a Fart in the Wind anytime than Spewing Shit like Trump and you Lemmings swallowing it up.

Trump could never Kick our Asses as you put it because he ain't man enough,he couldn't kick his way out of a wet paper bag.

70!!something Judges,well one of them could charge him on some Morality charge,for fcuking some woman and paying her $130,000 whilst his wife was pregnant

See you around


----------



## Deno (Jan 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




"Welp".....

That settles it...

You are a bigger Dumb Ass than I first thought.


----------



## Deno (Jan 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Whatever...

We are WINNING....


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Sadly Deno you are not.....as an allie we are the first nation you plead help from...we perform above our weight...but we have always our own Military command when fighting...We always insist that we are nowhere near American Troops for fear of friendly fire,as the Brits,Canadians and Dutch Etc.,have found out to their detriment....No we stand alone and perform alone to the highest standards......More often you don't win,winning a battle is not winning a war,and therein lies your flaw.....Vietnam,Iraq(what a mess you left there,a schism so wide that you allowed ISIS to take root and we know the aftermath of that)etc,.

Trump is a Bully,in the end Bullys NEVER WIN.....just end up with a Blood Nose..Black Eye and a Kick Up The Asshole..See you around Loser


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I only speak the truth and Facts....Your Brain only absorbes BULLSHIT,hence why you spew so much irrational shit.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You might speak truth and facts..but because you are incapable of communicating ideas your truth and facts come across as garbled nonsense. So your truth and Facts just bounce uselessly about in your noggin. 

Nothing I spew is irrational. Irrational is every single post I've ever seen you put up here. Your inability to form a coherent sentence is why you think I'm irrational. I doubt you read any better than you write. Typical.


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Coming out of your mouth AND MIND,I'll take that as a COMPLIMENT THEN


----------



## Pogo (Jan 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Sooooooooooooooooo no linky.  Which means you pulled it out of your ass.

At least wipe yourself.  Geez.


----------



## theliq (Jan 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


IS THAT HIS MOUTH OR ASS HE HAS TO wipe Pogo OR both...lol...Steve


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 30, 2018)

What crazies have come out on this thread. It seems that every time a discussion comes up about issues that primarily impact female people, the nutjobs come running.

First, we have the crazies who just want to spit out every fanciful claim that the anti-abortion crowd can come up with and attempt to couch in "scientific" terms. While it is true that some men who have started a pregnancy may want to terminate it, and some harm, or, indeed, murder the woman carrying the pregnancy that they started, this is not an argument for outlawing abortion. Whether or not a person is being coerced into having an abortion is a social matter that must involve law enforcement and social disapproval, as with any other misconduct.

What we are dealing with here in the U.S. is (going all caps here) STATE-SPONSORED coercion to continue a pregnancy against a woman's wishes and STATE-SPONSORED snooping into people's private lives and medical concerns, which are are not appropriate subjects for the intrusion of government at any level. It concerns me greatly that various state governments have passed laws requiring that people who have decided to terminate their pregnancies to discuss their pregnancies with STATE-SPONSORED private groups devoted to one viewpoint, listen to various lectures by these groups, which do not seem to be bound by HIPAA or any other laws for the protection of patient privacy, and undergo needless and invasive physical exams, and actually pay for these needless procedures themselves, and all attendant costs of "waiting periods" and such.

References to the practices of people in rural areas in foreign countries who combine their Islamic or Hindu or other faiths with their regional tribal practices involving their treatment of the female half of their populations have absolutely no bearing on what is going on in the United States.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Again, I have no clue what a slagg is, but it isn't important. You lost when you resorted to name calling. It means you have nothin'. But I already knew that.


----------



## theliq (Jan 31, 2018)

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


YOU ARE STARTING TO SOUND MUCH LIKE THE SLAGG KOSHER GIRL......I never lose I was born a WINNER.....LOL TRY HARDER IN FUTURE


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2018)

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jan 31, 2018)

Gracie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



LOL
I can't be too hard on you Gracie......the above was quite funny and clever of you,I love witty people...steven


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2018)

theliq said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 31, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> "The study concluded, "Women with abusive partners are substantially over-represented among abortion patients."
> 
> "A 2010 Guttmacher study found that more men than is commonly acknowledged exert "reproductive control" over their girlfriends and wives. Among women with abusive partners, more than 70% reported that their partners used verbal threats, physical aggression or birth control sabotage to force her to become pregnant, to abort or, in a surprising number of cases, both."
> 
> Men influence abortion decisions, too: Column


Or, his first mate was complaining she wasn't getting used enough, and failed to take adequate precaution, due to right wing interference with an ounce of prevention.


----------



## Deno (Jan 31, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




So far this so called Bully is stomping your commie liberal asses...

I call that WINNING.....

See you at the MID TERMS


----------



## Deno (Jan 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You are embarrassing yourself….


----------



## Deno (Jan 31, 2018)

theliq said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...




Rave on you idiot...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 31, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Apparently the density here is beyond measurement....

Once AGAIN you're posting to an AUSTRALIAN.  Perhaps you don't know what that means.  Australia is a country, and a continent, that is not a part of the Unite States and never has been. It isn't even in what we call the "northern hemisphere".  It is a land far, far away over a bigly bigly ocean.

Consequently, since, as we'll recall from two sentences ago, it is a different country, Steve has no "mid-terms".  They do not involve Australia.  He is not affected by Rump, who has no jurisdiction to "stomp ass" -- either in Australia or anywhere else.

If this is too deep for you I'll see if Google Translate can convert it to Toddlerese.


----------



## theliq (Jan 31, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Dick Head


----------



## theliq (Jan 31, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Dick Head Series 2


----------



## theliq (Jan 31, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


SHEEEEET,Dick Head Series 3


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 1, 2018)

As a conceived, born, and raised U.S. citizen, I thank Tommy Tainant and theLiq for holding up a mirror to our noses and exposing the difference between how we actually are and how we must be to keep our promises to the world. These folks are reminding us that we have to be better. This is our birthright and our calling. It's horrifying to have to have folks oceans, thousands of miles away, to have to remind us Americans of just who we are. Don't pretend to be great. BE great.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> As a conceived, born, and raised U.S. citizen, I thank Tommy Tainant and theLiq for holding up a mirror to our noses and exposing the difference between how we actually are and how we must be to keep our promises to the world. These folks are reminding us that we have to be better. This is our birthright and our calling. It's horrifying to have to have folks oceans, thousands of miles away, to have to remind us Americans of just who we are. Don't pretend to be great. BE great.



I ask for time number four in this thread, do you or do you not have children of your own? This considering in this thread you have been telling other people how they should bring up their own children.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> As a conceived, born, and raised U.S. citizen, I thank Tommy Tainant and theLiq for holding up a mirror to our noses and exposing the difference between how we actually are and how we must be to keep our promises to the world. These folks are reminding us that we have to be better. This is our birthright and our calling. It's horrifying to have to have folks oceans, thousands of miles away, to have to remind us Americans of just who we are. Don't pretend to be great. BE great.



Leftist Maniac Logic 101: Americans being great = allowing women to have their own babies killed as they slumber in the womb.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 1, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > As a conceived, born, and raised U.S. citizen, I thank Tommy Tainant and theLiq for holding up a mirror to our noses and exposing the difference between how we actually are and how we must be to keep our promises to the world. These folks are reminding us that we have to be better. This is our birthright and our calling. It's horrifying to have to have folks oceans, thousands of miles away, to have to remind us Americans of just who we are. Don't pretend to be great. BE great.
> ...



I take care of my own. You choose ignorance. Your children will follow you in ignorance. Don't ask me to pay for your mistakes. You are entirely responsible. I hope that you have the money set aside for your children's mental health care when they reach adulthood. Psychiatrists are expensive.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




*"I take care of my own. You choose ignorance. Your children will follow you in ignorance. Don't ask me to pay for your mistakes. You are entirely responsible. I hope that you have the money set aside for your children's mental health care when they reach adulthood. Psychiatrists are expensive."*

Do you have your own children?

From this moment on you do NOT have permission to mention my children in ANY thread ever, you are now on notice because a vacation can be arranged I'm sure and this is the only warning you are getting. Also my husband is a Psychiatrist.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 1, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have said all through this thread..I guarantee this freak seeks out kids and *educates* them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 1, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Well she's low IQ and has not heeded the warning, so....


----------



## Deno (Feb 1, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Hey dip shit…

If it walks like a liberal duck and it quacks like a liberal duck…

Odds are it’s a liberal duck..

This duck has his nose in our politics hence the generalization.

You are ignorant…


----------



## Deno (Feb 1, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Pussy.....


----------



## Deno (Feb 1, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





Is that all your little liberal brain can come up with?


----------



## Deno (Feb 1, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You two probably bump Dick Heads


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2018)

Deno said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Fcuk Off Dick Head you Idiot


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Pathetic Nobody,Crawl back to the Gutter from whence you came


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


YAWN


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


Your Originality is about a funny as a Wet Sponge....Pathetic,go liq-ball


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


BORING


----------



## Deno (Feb 2, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
Rave on you idiot...


----------



## Deno (Feb 2, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


 

Rave on you idiot...


----------



## Deno (Feb 2, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Get back to your kangaroo bonking you.


----------



## theliq (Feb 2, 2018)

Deno said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


So Original...NOT...I am not going to respond to you anymore,as I never delve into the Gutter


----------



## Deno (Feb 3, 2018)

theliq said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Who are you kidding…

You liberals live in the gutter…

Go boink your yourself......


----------

